# The Peer Home Theater



## Craig Peer

Occasionally people ask if I have photos of my theater anywhere, so I thought I'd start a thread so I'd have somewhere to post them. First a little history - this would be my third home theater. With more time than money and 20+ years in construction, I built this ( and my previous theaters ) myself. My wife and I have been in this house over 10 years, and the theater has gone through a few upgrades. It was originally a " bonus room " over a garage. I pretty much just modified an existing room. The house is 2 x 6 construction all around and well insulated - including the interior walls. I used metal studs for my theater framing - I've done a lot of that in commercial construction.


----------



## Craig Peer

12 years ago we kind of envisioned this as a sort of multi purpose " media room " type set up. These are from 10+ years ago, when I had my Sim2 Lumis Host ( great projector ). One thing I had to have was a projector closet and two screens - one 16:9 ( taller ) and one 2.35:1 ( wider ).


----------



## Craig Peer

At some point the windows pretty much never got opened or unsealed, and it turned into a dedicated theater with black carpeting and Rosco Black Velour paint. The Sim2 Lumis got joined by a Sony VW600, then the Sim got replaced by a JVC RS600 ( a pair of 600's ! ).


----------



## Craig Peer

The theater as it has evolved to today ( 10 - 21 - 2021 )

Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, StudioTek 130 G3 material – 50.2 x 118 x 128.2 diagonal 2.35:1 aspect ratio

Viewing distance – 9' 8"

Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, Neve 1.1 material – 59.5 x 106 x 122 diagonal 1.78:1 aspect ratio

Viewing distance – 10’ 2"

JVC RS4100 projector ( new - 1/5/2023 )
Throw distance is just under 14'.

Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor

Panamorph Paladin DCR lens

Denon AVR X8500

Parasound A 52+ Five Channel Power Amplifier

New - REAVON UBR-X100 4K Blu-ray player

New - Zappiti NAS w 80TB storage

New - Zappiti Pro 4k Media player

9.4.4 Speaker System -
Martin Logan Motion 40’s ( 2 ), Focus ESL C18 center speaker, ElectroMotion FX2 surrounds ( 4 ), Motion LX16 wide channel speakers ( 2 ) , Motion 4 heights ( 4 ) .

Two SVS SB4000 subs ( rear of room ) - new !
Four SVS SB2000 subs ( front of room )
( that's 12,400 watts of peak sub power - more than enough )
Mini DSP HD

PFP M1500 – UPS uninterruptible power supply - Projector

WattBox® Uninterruptible Power Supply - 8 Outlets | 1500 VA - Zappiti NAS system

AC Infinity AIRCOM T8 component cooling fans ( 3 )

GIK 242 2’ x 4’ acoustic panels – 3
GIK 2” Spot Panel - 2’ x 2’ acoustic panel – 1
GIK – 244 2’ x 4’ bass traps w scatter plates – 3
GIK – 244 1’ x 4’ bass traps w scatter plates – 12
GIK – 244 2’ x 2’ bass traps w scatter plates – 3
GIK – 244 2’ x 3’ bass trap w scatter plates – 2
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w scatter plates – 1’ x 4’ – 2
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w Range Limiter– 2’ x 3’ – 2
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w Range Limiter– 1’ x 4’ – 2
GIK Tri-Trap Corner Bass Traps w Range Limiter – 2 plus 2 Demi Tri-Trap Corner Bass Traps
GIK GridFusor diffusors - 8

AEMC CA813 light meter

Sper Scientific 840020C Lux Light Meter

Theater 23’ wide x 17’ 6” ( minus 3’ 3” deep projector closet ) x 11’ tall.
385 square feet, 3516 cubic feet .


----------



## Craig Peer

The Panamorph DCR lens and Lumagen really took things to another level picture wise. Custom DCR lens mount -


----------



## Craig Peer

The ceiling and side walls are actually very dark grey ( SW Garrett Gray - not named after Mike ), but they look brighter / whiter due to the flash / photo over exposure. 

Recent improvements - GIK acoustic diffusers on the ceiling ( works quite well ), painted with Rosco Black Velour.


----------



## Craig Peer

Also, I recently added 2 more SVS SB2000 subs ( for four total ), and I am adding GIK bass traps ( more on that later ). They are working extremely well with the two SVS PC 12 Plus subs in the rear.


----------



## Craig Peer

Screen shots taken with a Canon GX7 MKII off my StudioTek 130 screen -


----------



## Craig Peer

The RS4500 is by far the best projector I've owned. Outstanding picture.


----------



## m0j0

Awesome theater! Thanks for sharing Craig!


----------



## Craig Peer

Martin Logan Motions series speakers. When I moved the surrounds down to do an Atmos setup ( from my old pre - Atmos configuration from " back in the day ") , I had to devise a way to mount one Motion FX in a window. Took a little engineering !


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Awesome theater! Thanks for sharing Craig!




Thanks. I’m working on bass traps now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpool_for_life

Fantastic setup! Enjoy your movies.


----------



## Craig Peer

My equipment rack. The AC Infinity AIRCOM T8 component cooling fans really work great. I recently re-organized the entire rack and re-located the Denon X8500 at the top. That was a " fun " rewiring project !


----------



## tigerhonaker

*Craig, thanks for this dedicated thread on your H/T system ...*

Mr. Peer,

I have always wondered what your current H/T system actually consisted of as well as seeing it in pictures. 

Great coverage buddy you covered it nicely and so did the pictures you posted.

You know me I love pictures. 

So my Good-Man thanks for taking your time and effort to share your H/T system with all of us.

Terry


----------



## Ediddy

Very nice setup 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

The 16:9 Cima Neve screen with some lights on. For sports or HDTV, it still looks fine when my wife wants to eat dinner and watch Homeland etc. ( she hates eating in the dark ).

There is a fair amount of light on in these shots, but the light off the screen affects the camera.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> The 16:9 Cima Neve screen with some lights on. For sports or HDTV, it still looks fine when my wife wants to eat dinner and watch Homeland etc. ( she hates eating in the dark ).


Hey Craig,

I'm Never-Ever going to let Cathy (Wife) see that post of your's, *Never*.   


LOL,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I'm Never-Ever going to let Cathy (Wife) see that post of your's, *Never*.
> 
> 
> LOL,
> Terry


Recessed can lights on dimmers work well. Besides, don't you have a Firehawk screen? Note that the minute she's done eating the lights go off - it's strictly a compromise I make when eating dinner in there and watching something. Which is not that often.


----------



## tigerhonaker

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I'm Never-Ever going to let Cathy (Wife) see that post of your's, *Never*.
> 
> 
> LOL,
> Terry





Craig Peer said:


> Recessed can lights on dimmers work well. Besides, don't you have a Firehawk screen? Note that the minute she's done eating the lights go off - it's strictly a compromise I make when eating dinner in there and watching something. Which is not that often.


Craig,

Well if I told things as they really are.   

See the picture below that's actually used when myself or Cathy is eating as it has a variable dimmer. 








I much-much prefer that All Lights are 100% Off in the H/T buddy. 



Terry


----------



## Ericglo

Craig Peer said:


> The ceiling and side walls are actually very dark grey ( SW Garrett Gray - not named after Mike ), but they look brighter / whiter due to the flash / photo over exposure.
> 
> Recent improvements - GIK acoustic diffusers on the ceiling ( works quite well ), painted with Rosco Black Velour.


That reminds me of what Keith Yates did with Rob Hahn's theater. Diffuse the ceiling.


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> Well if I told things as they really are.
> 
> See the picture below that's actually used when myself or Cathy is eating as it has a variable dimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> I much-much prefer that All Lights are 100% Off in the H/T buddy.
> 
> 
> Terry


That light shines on your screen - I have mine so they don't. I still prefer the lights off under normal conditions.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> That light shines on your screen - I have mine so they don't. I still prefer the lights off under normal conditions.


Craig,

Actually I posted that picture or pictures just to show the lamp.
In the pictures it's "Pointed" right at the screen.
I was taking pictures of the gear in the H/T and also had the Work Halogen Lights on at the same-time.

My Baddddddddddd ...... for a demonstration of eating with a variable-light-source for sure. :frown:

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Four new GIK 244 Bass Traps with scatter plates arrived. I was able to verify these will fit at the top of the walls above my curtains, so I'm going to order more now.


----------



## Craig Peer

Other bass traps already installed behind the curtains up front - GIK Tri Traps ( I have more coming next week to extend them higher up the corner ) and Monster Bass Traps on the walls behind the curtains -


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Four new GIK 244 Bass Traps with scatter plates arrived. I was able to verify these will fit at the top of the walls above my curtains, so I'm going to order more now.





Craig Peer said:


> Other bass traps already installed behind the curtains up front - GIK Tri Traps ( I have more coming next week to extend them higher up the corner ) and Monster Bass Traps on the walls behind the curtains -


Morning Craig,

I like the looks of those panels and once again a new addition the the Peer H/T. 


Enjoy,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Morning Craig,
> 
> I like the looks of those panels and once again a new addition the the Peer H/T.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Terry


Another 6 will arrive next week. All part of the audio improvement plan !


----------



## Craig Peer

I have the four bass traps that came the other day installed. Waiting on the next shipment - four more going on this wall - it will be fairly covered in bass traps by the time I get finished !


----------



## Craig Peer

The equipment rack as currently configured -


----------



## Craig Peer

Time to watch " Hacksaw Ridge " on 4K Blu-ray with friends that haven't seen it, in honor of Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Time to watch " Hacksaw Ridge " on 4K Blu-ray with friends that haven't seen it, in honor of Pearl Harbor Day.




Craig,

Man I think I do pretty good pictures using my Samsung cellphone. 

But you my Good-Man do Fantastic images !!!


Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

More boxes from GIK !


----------



## Craig Peer

Two GIK Demi Tri Traps with range limiters and four 2' x 2' 244 bass traps with scatter plates -


----------



## Craig Peer

The Demi Tri Traps on top of the previously installed Tri Traps ( and Monster Bass Traps ) on the front wall -


----------



## Craig Peer

Acoustic treatments - Phase 3 is complete. Next up - Phase 4 ( early Jan. 2020 ).


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> More boxes from GIK !





Craig Peer said:


> Two GIK Demi Tri Traps with range limiters and four 2' x 2' 244 bass traps with scatter plates -





Craig Peer said:


> The Demi Tri Traps on top of the previously installed Tri Traps ( and Monster Bass Traps ) on the front wall -





Craig Peer said:


> Acoustic treatments - Phase 3 is complete. Next up - Phase 4 ( early Jan. 2020 ).


Craig,

Thanks for sharing all the pictures. 

Also January 2020 my Good-Man is just weeks away so more H/T goodies. 



Terry


----------



## SBuger

Awesome theater, Craig!! Looks like a fantastic and cozy place to hang out and watch movies!! Super cool that you have two screens too …one scope and one 16:9 

Also, way cool on all the GIK treatments!! 

…and your still shots …NICE!!! I love seeing good still shots


----------



## Craig Peer

SBuger said:


> Awesome theater, Craig!! Looks like a fantastic and cozy place to hang out and watch movies!! Super cool that you have two screens too …one scope and one 16:9
> 
> Also, way cool on all the GIK treatments!!
> 
> …and your still shots …NICE!!! I love seeing good still shots


Thanks. The bass traps are definitely improving the sound in the room in a good way. I'll comment more on that after the 1st of the year when the next 8 bass traps arrive.


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Cool!! Yeah, I really like mine from GIK as well. I’ve got 4 of their Tri-Corner bass traps with flexrange stacked floor to ceiling in my two back corners. I need 4 more so I can do the same thing in the two front corners as well and will probably do that at some point. Actually, I’d like to go with the Sofit bass traps floor to ceiling in the front, so they’ll extend a bit deeper in frequency. I also really like the 6A Alphas with the 2D-a diffusers as well and have two of them on my side walls. I really like the 6A’s!! GIK is good!!


----------



## Craig Peer

Two screens was one of the better things I did. I have quite a few movies in 16:9 - around 40% or so of my collection. No compromise size wise !


----------



## Craig Peer

Alita : Battle Angel is certainly one of the better looking 4K discs out there, and a fun movie ! I have zero complaints these days when it comes to the picture in my theater.


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Yeah, Alita 4K is a looker for sure!!! So is the newer Aladdin 4K …so colorful and sharp!! You checked that one out yet?

Cool on the two screens!! Yeah, I love the 16:9 for stuff like Avatar, Antman, Ghost in the Shell etc (especially in 3D), plus some of the streaming stuff. I’m getting super close I think to making a DIY scope 140” diagonal (54” high) for most movie content so I can have the extra width, but may be cool to leave my 120” diagonal (58” high) 16:9 in the mix as well for those full screen movies since it’s a dropdown. Then I too can have a “two-screen” setup  LOL


----------



## Craig Peer

SBuger said:


> ^^^ Yeah, Alita 4K is a looker for sure!!! *So is the newer Aladdin 4K …so colorful and sharp!! You checked that one out yet?*
> 
> Cool on the two screens!! Yeah, I love the 16:9 for stuff like Avatar, Antman, Ghost in the Shell etc (especially in 3D), plus some of the streaming stuff. I’m getting super close I think to making a DIY scope 140” diagonal (54” high) for most movie content so I can have the extra width, but may be cool to leave my 120” diagonal (58” high) 16:9 in the mix as well for those full screen movies since it’s a dropdown. Then I too can have a “two-screen” setup  LOL


I have not - and I haven't even had a chance to watch all the 4K Blu-rays I have yet - without any new ones ! I have a lot of movies though.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I have not - and I haven't even had a chance to watch all the 4K Blu-rays I have yet - without any new ones ! I have a lot of movies though.


Hey Craig,



Not to Shabby a collection buddy ............





Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Wow - this looked amazing for an 80 year old film ! Watched it last night with friends. Way fun watching it again!


----------



## humbland

Hi Craig,
You have been an inspiration to me.
Adding a second "scope" screen was the icing on our home theater cake. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> Hi Craig,
> You have been an inspiration to me.
> Adding a second "scope" screen was the icing on our home theater cake.
> Happy Holidays


Thank you ! Most of what I've learned about building a home theater I learned on this forum ( and by trying it myself ). We help each other.  

Happy holidays to you too ! I can't wait to have some time to watch a bunch of movies next week myself.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Acoustic treatments - Phase 3 is complete. Next up - Phase 4 ( early Jan. 2020 ).



Holy Bass traps Batman! You are going all out on the treatments! If you were to recommend a good first step, would you say bass traps over acoustic panels or vice versa?


----------



## m0j0

Give us some tips on how you take such good photos of your movies on screen please!


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Give us some tips on how you take such good photos of your movies on screen please!


I bought a Canon G7X MKII camera - that helped a lot. You need a good tripod. And you need to use the self timer feature in the camera so it's perfectly still.


----------



## Craig Peer

Like this -


----------



## Craig Peer

Or Gladiator on 4K ! So many great movies to watch, and re-watch !


----------



## Craig Peer

These new bass traps are really tightening up ( for lack of a better term ) the bass in the room. It sounds " cleaner " ( also for lack of a better term ). I'm looking forward to the next 9 bass traps arriving after the 1st.


----------



## Craig Peer

My Stewart Cima Neve screen. I love having a 16:9 screen and a scope screen !


----------



## mwm37

Craig Peer said:


> At some point the windows pretty much never got opened or unsealed, and it turned into a dedicated theater with black carpeting and Rosco Black Velour paint. The Sim2 Lumis got joined by a Sony VW600, then the Sim got replaced by a JVC RS600 ( a pair of 600's ! ).


What purpose the pipes have, exhaust or AC?


----------



## mwm37

Craig Peer said:


> My equipment rack. The AC Infinity AIRCOM T8 component cooling fans really work great. I recently re-organized the entire rack and re-located the Denon X8500 at the top. That was a " fun " rewiring project !


When choosing the AC cooling units, what made you decide for individual cooling? Would a tunnel effect applied to the cabinet as a whole, have been less effective? I am looking to add some cooling components as well, but I am split what's more bang for the buck method?


----------



## Craig Peer

mwm37 said:


> What purpose the pipes have, exhaust or AC?


Those are exhaust fan ducts only. Supply air comes in the doorway.


----------



## Karl Maga

Craig Peer said:


> Wow - this looked amazing for an 80 year old film ! Watched it last night with friends. Way fun watching it again!


I bought it in 4K too Craig, and watched it the day it arrived. Like you said, looks great for an 80 yr old film. I watched it probably 3 dozen times with my first child when she was a wee one back in the 80’s. She loved it, as did I; wonderful memories!

I really like that you’ve gone all in on doing to your theater ALL the things required to improve sound and image. It’s inspirational, we will be moving in 2020 to a new (to us) home so I’ve been waiting to do anything more than buy the gear. I’ve done no room darkening or sound treatments. Congratulations on a terrific theater, your photos of screen images show you’ve achieved uncommonly spectacular image quality. It looks great!


----------



## Craig Peer

Karl Maga said:


> I bought it in 4K too Craig, and watched it the day it arrived. Like you said, looks great for an 80 yr old film. I watched it probably 3 dozen times with my first child when she was a wee one back in the 80’s. She loved it, as did I; wonderful memories!
> 
> I really like that you’ve gone all in on doing to your theater ALL the things required to improve sound and image. It’s inspirational, we will be moving in 2020 to a new (to us) home so I’ve been waiting to do anything more than buy the gear. I’ve done no room darkening or sound treatments. Congratulations on a terrific theater, your photos of screen images show you’ve achieved uncommonly spectacular image quality. It looks great!


Thanks Karl. My wife has been a good sport - there were a few darkening upgrades done somewhat on the sly while she was out of town. I redeem myself by cooking her great food - and putting on movies she loves. Even the diffusion panels on the ceiling didn't bother her at this point. Being in one house for 12 + years and in what's probably our last house affords some permanence to any home theater construction. The real fun is in watching movies. " Hobbs and Shaw " last night, " Winter In Wartime " tonight, " Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang " Wed., " The Great Gatsby " on Thursday and " The Greatest Showman " Friday.


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm impressed on just how tight and like new my two Stewart electric screens look after 6+ years. They were certainly worth the money !


----------



## Craig Peer

A couple of shots of my Panamorph DCR lens. Some of my guests say its one of the best things I've added in my theater !


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched The Greatest Showman on 4K UHD BR last night. Love the room shaking LFE in this movie - especially the opening scene. Looks spectacular on my RS4500 too. These screen shots don't quite do the current picture justice since they are prior to the latest Lumagen HDR dynamic tone mapping -















Great picture, great soundtrack !


----------



## IngoTheBarbarian

Craig Peer said:


> Watched The Greatest Showman on 4K UHD BR last night. Love the room shaking LFE in this movie - especially the opening scene. Looks spectacular on my RS4500 too. *These screen shots don't quite do the current picture justice* since they are prior to the latest Lumagen HDR dynamic tone mapping...


They may not do it justice but they are enough to convince me that HT is at a state that I would have never fathomed possible. 

Gives me something to dream about. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Holy Bass traps Batman! You are going all out on the treatments! If you were to recommend a good first step, would you say bass traps over acoustic panels or vice versa?


I think I missed this question. In talking with GIK, since my room is fairly well dampened with velvet curtains and carpet, the recommendation was bass traps with scatter plates - except for the front wall. There they recommended bass traps with range limiters. The scatter plates retain the high frequencies - since I don't need to dampen those and more at this point. So far they are doing exactly what I had hoped - cleaning up the bass. I may have posted this before, but it's a good read - https://ethanwiner.com/basstrap_myths.htm


----------



## Craig Peer

Overlord 4K ! This movie looks great, and the soundtrack in the beginning could break your room ! Can't wait to watch this again after I get the rest of my bass traps installed - it will be a good " before / after " test movie.


----------



## audioguy

I read many years ago (from another company that makes acoustic panels - Ethan Winer), that you can never have too many bass traps. If I add to that "as long as some of those traps have some kind of diffusion or reflection" I totally agree with that position. When I did my room (and used GIK for advice and product), I built bass traps around the room at all four of the wall/ceiling intersections, used GIK corner traps (actually called soffit traps) in the front two corners, and then installed eight 6" monster traps (with scatter plates) on the rear side walls and back wall. In my 4 or 5 theaters, this one really sounds much better than any of the others - and all due to the fact that I was willing to spend the $$ on acoustic treatment. I am also using 7 GIK q7D diffusors on the center of the back wall and at the first reflection points.

All of that to say that I am in total agreement with your acoustic plan. I must add that if some of those traps don't have scatter plates (I see yours do) it is really easy to "dry up the room". Mine is definitely not dry.

Love what you are doing in your room.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> I read many years ago (from another company that makes acoustic panels - Ethan Winer), that you can never have too many bass traps. If I add to that "as long as some of those traps have some kind of diffusion or reflection" I totally agree with that position. When I did my room (and used GIK for advice and product), I built bass traps around the room at all four of the wall/ceiling intersections, used GIK corner traps (actually called soffit traps) in the front two corners, and then installed eight 6" monster traps (with scatter plates) on the rear side walls and back wall. In my 4 or 5 theaters, this one really sounds much better than any of the others - and all due to the fact that I was willing to spend the $$ on acoustic treatment. I am also using 7 GIK q7D diffusors on the center of the back wall and at the first reflection points.
> 
> All of that to say that I am in total agreement with your acoustic plan. I must add that if some of those traps don't have scatter plates (I see yours do) it is really easy to "dry up the room". Mine is definitely not dry.
> 
> Love what you are doing in your room.


The scatter plates really work to keep the room alive. It's " dry / dampened " enough on it's own. I'll have my last 13 bass traps in 2 - 3 weeks, and that's the end game. I'll give a full report after that.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Overlord 4K ! This movie looks great, and the soundtrack in the beginning could break your room ! Can't wait to watch this again after I get the rest of my bass traps installed - it will be a good " before / after " test movie.



Great pictures Craig! Funny enough, my wife and I watched Overlord last night. Neither of us had seen it so we were both really into it. The bass was hitting pretty good and there was great surround activity and atmos effects as well. It was a really enveloping experience!


----------



## Craig Peer

I had the audio and subs cranked up so loud in the beginning everyone was blown away like the old Memorex ad !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> I had the audio and subs cranked up so loud in the beginning everyone was blown away like the old Memorex ad !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I had it rocking too but my wife made me turn it down a few notches.


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Yeah, I had it rocking too but my wife made me turn it down a few notches.




My wife wasn’t in the room that night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Looks like the rest of my bass traps shipped today - woo hoo !


----------



## Craig Peer

Some screen shots from my 122" diagonal 16:9 Cima Neve screen. I need to watch this movie again !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Some screen shots from my 122" diagonal 16:9 Cima Neve screen. I need to watch this movie again !


Craig,

So what's the name of that movie ^^^ Dawg. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> So what's the name of that movie ^^^ Dawg.
> 
> Terry


Brawl In Cell Block 99 !


----------



## tigerhonaker

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> So what's the name of that movie ^^^ Dawg.
> 
> Terry





Craig Peer said:


> Brawl In Cell Block 99 !



*Brawl in Cell Block 99
2017 NR 2h 12m Blu-ray/DVD*









I just now added it to my Netflix Queue.

Most Blu-ray DVD's look great with the RS4500. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> *Brawl in Cell Block 99
> 2017 NR 2h 12m Blu-ray/DVD*
> 
> View attachment 2666396
> 
> 
> I just now added it to my Netflix Queue.
> 
> Most Blu-ray DVD's look great with the RS4500.
> 
> Terry


Those screen shots are from the 4K Blu-ray.


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm not quite at 1700 hours in nearly 3 years. At my current rate of watching my RS4500 ( about 500 hours a year - same as every year since 2003 ), I estimate my RS4500 will lose 10% brightness since it was new - in another 10 years. HA ! I love this projector !

Logan Lucky 4K Blu-ray screen shots -


----------



## humbland

Craig Peer said:


> I think I missed this question. In talking with GIK, since my room is fairly well dampened with velvet curtains and carpet, the recommendation was bass traps with scatter plates - except for the front wall. There they recommended bass traps with range limiters. The scatter plates retain the high frequencies - since I don't need to dampen those and more at this point. So far they are doing exactly what I had hoped - cleaning up the bass. I may have posted this before, but it's a good read - https://ethanwiner.com/basstrap_myths.htm


Hi Craig,
You have been an inspiration to me over the years. Adding a second scope screen has been a huge (literally) upgrade. Thanks (again)
In our set up, I too have been "challenged" to get more even bass response. I started with a huge (read refrigerator size) SVS sub. Even though it had the output and could dig deep, it never sounded quite "right". After reading a paper (could have been Harman audio) on bass propagation, I decided to add multiple subs. I finally settled on 4 different 12" ported subs that average about 500 watts each. Each cone is oriented in a different plane and they are spaced in various locations around the room perimeter. The down side is that it took awhile to get them balanced out and dialed in, but the results are excellent.
Smooth, even response and they blend well with our Salk front soundstage. To capture that "depth charged into submission" vibe, I added Butkickers in the seating.
Probably more trouble than adding bass traps, but like James Kirk says to Scotty "More power!"
Plus, I get to qualify for my AVS Basshead merit badge


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> Hi Craig,
> You have been an inspiration to me over the years. Adding a second scope screen has been a huge (literally) upgrade. Thanks (again)
> In our set up, I too have been "challenged" to get more even bass response. *I started with a huge (read refrigerator size) SVS sub*. Even though it had the output and could dig deep, it never sounded quite "right". After reading a paper (could have been Harman audio) on bass propagation, I decided to add multiple subs. I finally settled on 4 different 12" ported subs that average about 500 watts each. Each cone is oriented in a different plane and they are spaced in various locations around the room perimeter. The down side is that it took awhile to get them balanced out and dialed in, but the results are excellent.
> Smooth, even response and they blend well with our Salk front soundstage. To capture that "depth charged into submission" vibe, I added Butkickers in the seating.
> Probably more trouble than adding bass traps, but like James Kirk says to Scotty "More power!"
> Plus, I get to qualify for my AVS Basshead merit badge


So you had the SVS cylinder subwoofer ? I still have two - one on each side in the back behind the seating. But I did the same as you - I added subs on either side of the screen in front two. At first one each SB2000 on either side. Now I have two SB2000's on either side - that is the largest sub that will fit behind the red velvet drapes. I have them pretty well dialed in too, but I'll re-do everything next week after the rest of the bass traps arrive. I get great bass even with those damn Disney movies now !


----------



## humbland

Craig Peer said:


> So you had the SVS cylinder subwoofer ? I still have two - one on each side in the back behind the seating. But I did the same as you - I added subs on either side of the screen in front two. At first one each SB2000 on either side. Now I have two SB2000's on either side - that is the largest sub that will fit behind the red velvet drapes. I have them pretty well dialed in too, but I'll re-do everything next week after the rest of the bass traps arrive. I get great bass even with those damn Disney movies now !


No, we had one of the original SVS 13 inch Ultra subs. It could shake the windows and the furniture. Now we have a mixed bag of ported models from HSU, Paradigm, and Velodyne. Good response down to about 18 hz. However, the Buttkickers were the finishing "touch" (so to speak). Powerful low bass is good, but the


----------



## Craig Peer

My " Ultra High Tech " Panamorph DCR lens mount system -


----------



## Craig Peer

I've got lots of bass traps to install today ! Photos later.


----------



## Craig Peer

Almost finished. I have 4 more bass traps to install, but they won't be visible ( pay no attention to that bass trap behind the curtain ). Then I need to re-calibrate the audio - again !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Almost finished. I have 4 more bass traps to install, but they won't be visible ( pay no attention to that bass trap behind the curtain ). Then I need to re-calibrate the audio - again !


Hey Craig,

Looks totally "Awesome" nice job Big-Guy. 




Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> Looks totally "Awesome" nice job Big-Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


My wife is gone tonight, so I'll have time to install the last two I have in the garage and re - calibrate the audio. And run some demos !


----------



## Deucedriver

Thanks for sharing your setup Craig. As someone who was fortunate enough to visit, I can say it is truly impressive. I can’t imagine how your bass changes sound, I was so impressed after visiting I went home and tweaked the bass in my system!


----------



## Craig Peer

Deucedriver said:


> Thanks for sharing your setup Craig. As someone who was fortunate enough to visit, I can say it is truly impressive. I can’t imagine how your bass changes sound, I was so impressed after visiting I went home and tweaked the bass in my system!


It's getting less boomy - but I'll report back after tonight. You gave me that bottle of Buffalo Trace - did you not ? Thank you for that - drank it with the last John Wick 2 & 3 double feature - good stuff !


----------



## Deucedriver

Craig Peer said:


> It's getting less boomy - but I'll report back after tonight. You gave me that bottle of Buffalo Trace - did you not ? Thank you for that - drank it with the last John Wick 2 & 3 double feature - good stuff !


I did, glad you enjoyed it. I found a source for Blanton's and have a couple bottles now, next time I'll have to bring one so we can be true to the movie! Looking forward to your theater updates.


----------



## Craig Peer

Quite interesting how a lot of bass traps ( with scatter plates so as to not over absorb the higher frequencies ) effects the audio in my theater. Dialog is clearer and " crisper " at low or high volume levels. Which is good, since my 63+ year old ears aren't the best. Bass is very even now across all 8+ seats ( 16' horizontally ). Dialog is clearer off axis too. Bass slam hasn't been reduced at all - but for lack of a better term, it sounds less " bloated ". If anything, it slams you a bit harder and faster. I even needed to put Earthquake Putty under the corners of a few bass traps since the slam moved them a little.  

Bass " boomy-ness " is gone, whch is good, since it made LFE un-even across the seats. 

At this point I can fine tune and calibrate / dial in the audio more when I get some more time. 

Hanging the rectangular bass traps across the tall vertical corner was a real pain in the a$$ ! Glad it's done. 

I have two more 1' x 4' GIK " Monster Bass Traps " coming tomorrow. They go behind the curtains where you won't ever see them. Then that's it. The end. Fini !


----------



## Craig Peer

If I just painted the rest of the walls and ceiling with Rosco flat black paint, you would never even know there where bass traps. But I think my wife would not like that, so i'd better stop while I'm ahead. At least for this month.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> If I just painted the rest of the walls and ceiling with Rosco flat black paint, you would never even know there where bass traps. But I think my wife would not like that, so i'd better stop while I'm ahead. At least for this month.


Craig I luv the Rosco ................




Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig I luv the Rosco ................
> 
> Terry


Great paint, but I think I'm finished doing physical improvements for a while. The sound / bass is awesome now ! If I do anything, it will be calibration fine tuning. And watching the massive back log of 4K movies I have stock piled !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Great paint, but I think I'm finished doing physical improvements for a while. The sound / bass is awesome now ! If I do anything, it will be calibration fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And watching the massive back log of 4K movies I have stock piled !*
Click to expand...

If you ever tire or don't like some of those 4K movies how about considering sending those to me .... buddy. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> If you ever tire or don't like some of those 4K movies how about considering sending those to me .... buddy.
> 
> Terry


Now you're sounding like my wife - and I'm building a library. Lots of them are cheap enough on Amazon I tell you !


----------



## tigerhonaker

tigerhonaker said:


> If you ever tire or don't like some of those 4K movies how about considering sending those to me .... buddy.
> 
> Terry





Craig Peer said:


> Now you're sounding like my wife - and I'm building a library. Lots of them are cheap enough on Amazon I tell you !


Hey Bro Craig,

It was just a Hint Pal if some were only going to gather "Dust" and you were thinking what should I do with them.   

Just always think I know I'll send them to that poor :frown: AVS member Terry in TN. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

People keep asking what me take is on the difference between the StudioTek 130 and the Cima Neve. The StudioTek 130 is a little brighter, and a bit finer grained. The Studiotek 130 is a little smoother. They are pretty close other than that. Note that I have the StudioTek G3 - not the new G4. 

Even older movie on 4K look pretty good on the Cima Neve, like Starship Troopers -


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more Blu-ray screen shots on the 122" Cima Neve -


----------



## Craig Peer

Fresh photos of the two screens now that the acoustic room treatment fairy has come and gone.  The other photos are now out of date.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Fresh photos of the two screens now that the acoustic room treatment fairy has come and gone.  The other photos are now out of date.


Craig,



Excellent pictures coverage buddy. 
So your done with the Acoustic-H/T-Treatment now and just going to once again continue to enjoy watching movies. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pictures coverage buddy.
> So your done with the Acoustic-H/T-Treatment now and just going to once again continue to enjoy watching movies.
> 
> Terry


You bet. Joker on 4K UHD Blu-ray sounded outstanding last night - the bass / LFE makes the room shake at times ( when called for ) but it not boomy at all. Mission accomplished. I might replace the sectional sofa with a new one later this year, but that's a different upgrade.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> You bet. Joker on 4K UHD Blu-ray sounded outstanding last night - the bass / LFE makes the room shake at times ( when called for ) but it not boomy at all. Mission accomplished.
> 
> *I might replace the sectional sofa with a new one later this year, but that's a different upgrade.*


Craig,

Just to maybe bring to your attention if your not already aware of the below company. 
Their furniture is 1st Class !!!
Expensive but it's worth the extra cost like us having the RS4500 projectors also worth the cost.

*https://www.stressless.com/en*

Just some Super Nice Furniture that is made for Long-Term-Use over the years.
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Those won't work - I need modular customized sectional sofas - La Z Boy has what I need, and the one we have has held up to a lot of movie nights for 12+ years so far.


----------



## purduesd

Hi craig, 

Thanks for weighing in over on my thread. You piqued my interest with the JVC dlp laser you said was headed your way.
Did you ever get that in? (NEVERMIND JUST SAW YOUR POSTS IN THE OTHER THREAD)

...Also started digging through your thread and had some questions. Your center channel speaker is it behind your screens?
If so, i'm guessing they are acoustic transparent? They look like they lay super flat which im finding isn't always the case.

Im thinking of doing an 85" LCD behind a pull down screen. Im being told nx5 won't be bright enough to project 150" at 16'. I have enough space for 150" if i go AT pull down, if not ill need to stick to 120" and the screen will have to be higher than i would like to clear my center channel.

Awesome setup, congrats!


----------



## Craig Peer

purduesd said:


> Hi craig,
> 
> Thanks for weighing in over on my thread. You piqued my interest with the JVC dlp laser you said was headed your way.
> Did you ever get that in? (NEVERMIND JUST SAW YOUR POSTS IN THE OTHER THREAD)
> 
> ...Also started digging through your thread and had some questions. Your center channel speaker is it behind your screens?
> If so, i'm guessing they are acoustic transparent? They look like they lay super flat which im finding isn't always the case.
> 
> Im thinking of doing an 85" LCD behind a pull down screen. Im being told nx5 won't be bright enough to project 150" at 16'. I have enough space for 150" if i go AT pull down, if not ill need to stick to 120" and the screen will have to be higher than i would like to clear my center channel.
> 
> Awesome setup, congrats!


My center channel speaker is a Martin Logan SLM XL, mounted above the screen(s). It's real hard to see in the photos, since I put Protostar on the frame. The screens are listed on the first page - 3rd post. Not AT - I like a brighter picture. Also, they are tab tensioned electric screens and Stewart to boot. Pull down screens won't stay flat. And you'll have a hard time lighting up a 150" AT screen in my opinion. 

I pretty much designed my theater from scratch, to have the center speaker mounted above the screens, and to have two non AT screens. It's worked well.


----------



## Craig Peer

The Joker 4K Blu-ray, while dark ( literally and story wise ) really looks fantastic, and the soundtrack just kills it in my room. A good test for the new bass trap installation !


----------



## Craig Peer

The LFE is very well used at times in this film. My guests were stunned, to say the least.


----------



## filmgeek47

Hey Craig. What a fantastic setup. Question for you...

I’m also running motion 40s for my front L/R. Currently mulling an upgrade to my surround speakers (currently using Polk RTI A1 for my side surrounds and Polk FX A4 for my rears). Do you think the SLM series would make good surround speakers? I’m looking into the Motion FX as well, but I love the directionality I get from my current direct radiating side surrounds.


----------



## Craig Peer

filmgeek47 said:


> Hey Craig. What a fantastic setup. Question for you...
> 
> I’m also running motion 40s for my front L/R. Currently mulling an upgrade to my surround speakers (currently using Polk RTI A4s for my side surrounds and Polk Dipoles for my rears). Do you think the SLM series would make good surround speakers? I’m looking into the Motion FX as well, but I love the directionality I get from my current direct radiating side surrounds.


The SLM speakers are good, so why not. I've been using the FX speakers myself, which also work well.


----------



## filmgeek47

Craig Peer said:


> The SLM speakers are good, so why not. I've been using the FX speakers myself, which also work well.


Do you think they’d be noticeably worse than say a motion bookshelf if I’m only using them for surrounds? My other choice was the motion 15, but they’re obviously much deeper.


----------



## Craig Peer

filmgeek47 said:


> Do you think they’d be noticeably worse than say a motion bookshelf if I’m only using them for surrounds? My other choice was the motion 15, but they’re obviously much deeper.


I think ( at least in my room ) that a Motion 15 would be too big, and maybe overkill for surround speakers.


----------



## Matt Helander

Wait a minute - is that a $35,000 projector?! Damn it looks good.


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt Helander said:


> Wait a minute - is that a $35,000 projector?! Damn it looks good.


Yes it is. But JVC has lowered the MSRP, and you should know street prices are also quite a bit lower. 

I still drive a 2001 Toyota Tacoma - it's all about trade offs. I think my projector is worth more than my truck - and I'm okay with that !


----------



## Matt Helander

Oh totally fair trade off. Priorities for sure. 

That's where my current dilema comes in on the other thread - do I use the theater enough vs other life stuff? 

Also - a 2001 Tacoma is a fantastic truck, hard to beat regardless of $$$


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt Helander said:


> Oh totally fair trade off. Priorities for sure.
> 
> That's where my current dilema comes in on the other thread - do I use the theater enough vs other life stuff?
> 
> Also - a 2001 Tacoma is a fantastic truck, hard to beat regardless of $$$


Only you can answer that, but the projector is the heart of a home theater system. And a good one - even though perhaps expensive - can last quite a few years. I talk to people that are still using JVC RS1's and RS2's from 12 years ago. 

I'll also say this - native 4K with 4K source material rocks ! The detail in some of these movies is amazing.


----------



## Matt Helander

Well there you went and struck a cord - I love Fury. I even waste all kinds of time on the PC game, World of Tanks - in which the movie modified version of the M4A2 is available in game to play - so much fun!


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt Helander said:


> Well there you went and struck a cord - I love Fury. I even waste all kinds of time on the PC game, World of Tanks - in which the movie modified version of the M4A2 is available in game to play - so much fun!


I'll tell you what - I've seen the JVC RS1000 several times, and even had JVC bring one into my theater to play with for an evening. It's damn sharp with 4K - even compared to my RS4500. So that would be my recommendation for your theater. Especially with the new HDR dynamic tone mapping firmware. Ignore the MSRP and get some real pricing. You would be amazed how good movies like Fury can look on a native 4K projector with good contrast !


----------



## Craig Peer

Another favorite 4K Blu-ray - Everest ! These shots are pre DCR lens and pre - Lumagen Radiance Pro -


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> Wow - this looked amazing for an 80 year old film ! Watched it last night with friends. Way fun watching it again!


Great theater Craig👍

I recall seeing this as a kid, over 70 years ago. The school had a showing of it in some kind of an auditorium, don't remember many details

Now I watch it in my tiny HT and I do it in 3D . First viewing left me feeling like I'd watched a new movie


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> I bought a Canon G7X MKII camera - that helped a lot. You need a good tripod. And you need to use the self timer feature in the camera so it's perfectly still.


I like your camera... Seems we picked the same one 

Gads, I checked Amazon and see I purchased it in 2016! As has been said, "Time flies".

Used my scanner for the attached picture.


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt2026 said:


> I like your camera... Seems we picked the same one
> 
> Gads, I checked Amazon and see I purchased it in 2016! As has been said, "Time flies".
> 
> Used my scanner for the attached picture.


Takes excellent photos, and it's low light capability comes in handy. I'm about to shoot a few more screen shots in fact!


----------



## Craig Peer

The Mortal Engines 4K Blu-ray looks ( and sounds ) outstanding ! @zombie10k - you were right !


----------



## Craig Peer

The DCR lens and Lumagen really make for a great picture with my RS4500. Expensive, but maybe not if enjoyed for a decade which I could easily do.


----------



## Craig Peer

Now that I'm finished, here is a list of my room treatments ( also on the updated equipment list ) -

GIK 242 2’ x 4’ acoustic panels – 3
GIK 2” Spot Panel - 2’ x 2’ acoustic panel – 1
GIK – 244 2’ x 4’ bass traps w scatter plates – 3
GIK – 244 1’ x 4’ bass traps w scatter plates – 12
GIK – 244 2’ x 2’ bass traps w scatter plates – 3
GIK – 244 2’ x 3’ bass trap w scatter plates – 1
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w scatter plates – 1’ x 4’ – 2
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w Range Limiter– 2’ x 3’ – 2
GIK – Monster Bass Traps w Range Limiter– 1’ x 4’ – 2
GIK Tri-Trap Corner Bass Traps w Range Limiter – 2 plus 2 Demi Tri-Trap Corner Bass Traps
GIK GridFusor diffusors - 8


Watched " Lucy " on 4K BR last night with friends that have never seen it, and one of the guests said he was amazed at how loud the soundtrack was ( reference + 1.5 ) but the sound never hurt his ears. And he felt the bass in his chest - haha ! The bass / LFE and sound in general has really improved. I think I'm finished. For now, other than maybe some further calibration.


----------



## audioguy

I just ordered Mortal Engines based upon your recommendation (I thought it was a game).

As I was reading about all of your GIK Bass Traps with Scatter Plates, I was wondering where you were putting them and then I saw that some were placed near the wall/ceiling intersection. At GIK's recommendation (they designed my acoustic plan when I built the room), I built soffits all around the room, stuffed them with fiber glass and covered them with black acoustically transparent material. Much less expensive than buying their soffit traps. I have their Soffit Traps in my left rear corner, 8 of the 6" deep Monster Traps with Scatter Plates on the rear side walls and rear walls and everything else (front wall excluded) uses their diffusors (q7d which they no longer sell) elsewhere. And their 4" bass traps on the first reflection point on my ceiling. My front two corners are DIY bass traps (above the hidden subs in each corner), and the front wall is covered in 2" GIK absorptive panels.

This my my 4th or 5th physical theater and easily sounds the best. Of course the equipment plays a key role but that I chose to spend what I did to treat the room passively makes this room way better than my others. 

I am mind boggled by the rooms I see and the rooms I calibrate where a gazillion dollars were spent on equipment and room decor/lights/carpet/seating and very little properly designed and placed passive room treatment (and in some cases, zero). The best audio processor/room correction system on the planet will never be able to completely "fix" those kinds of rooms. I've calibrated Trinnov's in 3 of them (insufficient to little to no properly done passive room treatment), and the end results would have been much better had they purchased a $3000 Marantz, paid someone to properly calibrate it BUT spending another $10,000 on room treatment, and gone on a great vacation with the remainder. 

Summary: Too many folks build a theater to look spectacular when the lights are on but *give up way too much* in the way of optimized audio and video when the lights are off. You are clearly not one of them.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> I just ordered Mortal Engines based upon your recommendation (I thought it was a game).
> 
> As I was reading about all of your GIK Bass Traps with Scatter Plates, I was wondering where you were putting them and then I saw that some were placed near the wall/ceiling intersection. At GIK's recommendation (they designed my acoustic plan when I built the room), I built soffits all around the room, stuffed them with fiber glass and covered them with black acoustically transparent material. Much less expensive than buying their soffit traps. I have their Soffit Traps in my left rear corner, 8 of the 6" deep Monster Traps with Scatter Plates on the rear side walls and rear walls and everything else (front wall excluded) uses their diffusors (q7d which they no longer sell) elsewhere. And their 4" bass traps on the first reflection point on my ceiling. My front two corners are DIY bass traps (above the hidden subs in each corner), and the front wall is covered in 2" GIK absorptive panels.
> 
> This my my 4th or 5th physical theater and easily sounds the best. Of course the equipment plays a key role but that I chose to spend what I did to treat the room passively makes this room way better than my others.
> 
> I am mind boggled by the rooms I see and the rooms I calibrate where a gazillion dollars were spent on equipment and room decor/lights/carpet/seating and very little properly designed and placed passive room treatment (and in some cases, zero). The best audio processor/room correction system on the planet will never be able to completely "fix" those kinds of rooms. I've calibrated Trinnov's in 3 of them (insufficient to little to no properly done passive room treatment), and the end results would have been much better had they purchased a $3000 Marantz, paid someone to properly calibrate it BUT spending another $10,000 on room treatment, and gone on a great vacation with the remainder.
> 
> Summary: Too many folks build a theater to look spectacular when the lights are on but *give up way too much* in the way of optimized audio and video when the lights are off. You are clearly not one of them.


The bass traps eliminated any " boomy " bass caused by the room configuration, tightened up the sound dramatically, and made dialog crisper and easier for my 64 year old ears to hear, even during noisy action movies. My theater was an existing " bonus room ", and honestly, 12 + years ago when we bought the house, I knew nada about room treatments etc. It's only over the last 4 or 5 years that I've been on an improvement rampage in my theater. Darkening as much as possible, switching from grey to white screens, getting off my ass and redoing my speaker layout for Atmos, and now bass traps etc. ( with the RS4500 / DCR lens and Lumagen Radiance Pro added along the way ). 

My front wall has the Tri Traps in both corners, and Monster bass traps on the walls ( I'll have to try and get a better photo ) behind the red velvet drapes - all with range limiters. Lucy last night has never sounded better. It's funny too, that after adding the Parasound A 52+ five channel power amplifier to my Denon X8500 and these room treatments allows me to really crank the volume to past reference levels - and it doesn't hurt your ears. It's loud, but it sounds really clean. Never harsh ( well, maybe my wife finds gunshots still too loud at times  ). This was really a great audio upgrade. And since it's a dedicated theater, I think it looks cool too. 

Now I need to add some sound treatment to my dining room. It's a huge 21' tall cavernous echo chamber during dinner parties ! And only gets worse 8 bottles in.........


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> Now I need to add some sound treatment to my dining room. It's a huge 21' tall cavernous echo chamber during dinner parties ! *And only gets worse 8 bottles in*.........


But fewer people actually care!!

While it most certainly may be a budget issue, the Trinnov will do to your audio what the Lumagen did to your video. I will send a PM.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> But fewer people actually care!!
> 
> While it most certainly may be a budget issue, the Trinnov will do to your audio what the Lumagen did to your video. I will send a PM.


I have a friend / AVS forum member ( @JOE-C ) not too far from me with the Trinnov I could check out. Can't spend the money right now though, while the wife is creating a new start up business. Sometimes good enough has to be good enough !


----------



## Craig Peer

Man this 4K Blu-ray is sharp !


----------



## Phillihp23

Craig how did you mount all those bass traps? Cloud brackets?


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Craig how did you mount all those bass traps? Cloud brackets?




The horizontal ones at the top of the walls are on Z hangers / French cleats, as are the ones on the wall on the right side facing the back ( people could bump those ). The others are hanging on heavy duty picture hooks. The Gridfusors on the ceiling were stuck up with double sided tape and then nailed with finishing nails ! They aren’t coming down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillihp23

Dialog is clearer and " crisper " at low or high volume levels.

I found this too be true also after I added first reflection point panels and tri traps to my front corners floor too ceiling. Gonna be adding more panels in a few weeks and tri traps to my back two corners (only the lower half of the corners though). I have a similar sub setup...two cylinders in the rear corners and two ported 12” in the front.

Interested in more pictures of the ceiling and how you treated it. I have two panels down the middle of my ceiling where it peaks.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Dialog is clearer and " crisper " at low or high volume levels.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this too be true also after I added first reflection point panels and tri traps to my front corners floor too ceiling. Gonna be adding more panels in a few weeks and tri traps to my back two corners (only the lower half of the corners though). I have a similar sub setup...two cylinders in the rear corners and two ported 12” in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in more pictures of the ceiling and how you treated it. I have two panels down the middle of my ceiling where it peaks.




I’ll post some photos tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Dialog is clearer and " crisper " at low or high volume levels.
> 
> I found this too be true also after I added first reflection point panels and tri traps to my front corners floor too ceiling. Gonna be adding more panels in a few weeks and tri traps to my back two corners (only the lower half of the corners though). I have a similar sub setup...two cylinders in the rear corners and two ported 12” in the front.
> 
> Interested in more pictures of the ceiling and how you treated it. I have two panels down the middle of my ceiling where it peaks.


Here are some new shots of the GIK Gridfusors on the ceiling, covering all the reflection points. They work quite well !


----------



## Phillihp23

Craig Peer said:


> Here are some new shots of the GIK Gridfusors on the ceiling, covering all the reflection points. They work quite well !


How many panels is that...what size is one panel?


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> How many panels is that...what size is one panel?


Each panel is 2' x 2'. I have 8 - two 2' x 8' rows - one on each side. Careful use of the mirror trick and marking each place I could see a speaker - from all seats on the 16' wide sectional sofa, enabled these to cover all the reflection points. It worked out just right.


----------



## Craig Peer

I sealed my two PC 12 Plus cylinder subs today, re-balanced / re-calibrated everything including Audyssey, and WOW. LFE - not as loud on the ears while at the same time you feel it a lot more. The wife came in and said " the house is vibrating ". Then she said " oh, Lucy " ( my test disc )! 

Better photos of the GIK Monster bass traps with range limiters behind the front curtains.


----------



## Craig Peer

I've had my JVC RS4500 4K laser projector over 3 years now this month. Still the best projector I've ever owned ( by a long shot ). And I'm loving it as much as ever. Lots of movies to watch this month!


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> I sealed my two PC 12 Plus cylinder subs today, re-balanced / re-calibrated everything including Audyssey, and WOW. LFE - not as loud on the ears while at the same time you feel it a lot more. The wife came in and said " the house is vibrating ". Then she said " oh, Lucy " ( my test disc )!
> 
> Better photos of the GIK Monster bass traps with range limiters behind the front curtains.


My kitchen is on the other side of the wall where my subs are in the front of my HT and my wife would complain sometimes because the dishes in the cabinets and the cabinet doors themselves would rattle. I think it's less of an issue now with the GIK treatments, since she doesn't complain any more (or maybe she just got tired of telling me)...


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> My kitchen is on the other side of the wall where my subs are in the front of my HT and my wife would complain sometimes because the dishes in the cabinets and the cabinet doors themselves would rattle. I think it's less of an issue now with the GIK treatments, since she doesn't complain any more (or maybe she just got tired of telling me)...


I have had the bass knock things off the shelves in the laundry room next store to the theater in the past.  Midway might do that again !


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> I have had the bass knock things off the shelves in the laundry room next store to the theater in the past.  Midway might do that again !


Sometimes my blu rays on the shelves fall off while watching a movie and scare the snot right out of me! Haven't watched Midway yet but I have it queued up, as well as Ford vs. Ferrari. Just waiting for the wife to have time to watch them with me (try to include her on first run movies as much as possible).


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Sometimes my blu rays on the shelves fall off while watching a movie and scare the snot right out of me! Haven't watched Midway yet but I have it queued up, as well as Ford vs. Ferrari. Just waiting for the wife to have time to watch them with me (try to include her on first run movies as much as possible).


Ya, I need to save F v R for my wife, but I have plenty of other movies to catch friends up on or that my wife might need vetted first ( Oldboy  ).


----------



## humbland

m0j0 said:


> Sometimes my blu rays on the shelves fall off while watching a movie and scare the snot right out of me! Haven't watched Midway yet but I have it queued up, as well as Ford vs. Ferrari. Just waiting for the wife to have time to watch them with me (try to include her on first run movies as much as possible).


 I got tired of worrying about the structural integrity of the windows
Ditched the monster SVS and went with multiple HSU's (and Buttkickers in the seating). 
Happy wife,happy life...


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> I got tired of worrying about the structural integrity of the windows
> Ditched the monster SVS and went with multiple HSU's (and Buttkickers in the seating).
> Happy wife,happy life...


Since installing all the GIK bass traps, plugging the cylinders ( essentially making them large sealed subs ) and re - calibrating everything, my wife is very pleased. Bass isn't as loud sounding - you feel it more instead. In fact my wife commented on how it's never sounded better in our theater ! So still happy wife, happy life !


----------



## Craig Peer

Time to test the subs this week with Midway - tomorrow !


----------



## Phillihp23

Craig Peer said:


> Time to test the subs this week with Midway - tomorrow !


I watched it a couple days ago 👍


----------



## Craig Peer

Wow - Midway has an awesome Atmos soundtrack. And, it was a great test of my recent bass trap install and other audio tweaks. The sound is awesome in my theater now - better than ever.


----------



## Craig Peer

The Ford vs Ferrari 4K UHD Blu-ray is a great movie, and excellent audio and video demo material. I particularly liked the soundtrack.


----------



## Phillihp23

I finally installed the last two acoustic panels on my ceiling ...whew...that sucked.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> I finally installed the last two acoustic panels on my ceiling ...whew...that sucked.


Looking good. The Gridfusors I installed on the ceiling did take more work than I thought. Bridging the vertical corner with two 1' x 4' bass traps was strangely far more frustrating !


----------



## fatallerror

Craig Peer said:


> I sealed my two PC 12 Plus cylinder subs today, re-balanced / re-calibrated everything including Audyssey, and WOW. LFE - not as loud on the ears while at the same time you feel it a lot more. The wife came in and said " the house is vibrating ". Then she said " oh, Lucy " ( my test disc )!
> 
> Better photos of the GIK Monster bass traps with range limiters behind the front curtains.



How can you use sealed subs for movies? Isn't it against the AVS rules?  Have you tried the SB2000s alone for movies? Whats the reason that you have sealed subs?


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> How can you use sealed subs for movies? Isn't it against the AVS rules?  Have you tried the SB2000s alone for movies? Whats the reason that you have sealed subs?


Ha ha - I make the rules in my theater. That said, the SB2000's were just to add some bass and make the bass more even in the room. The SB2000's were the largest subs I could fit behind the red velvet curtains up front. They had to go in a certain space - period. Now, as to why I sealed the PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear of the room, in sealed mode the FR matches the SB2000's much closer, so it cost me nothing but a bit of time to try and experiment. If the Dolby Atmos track on the 4K BR Midway is any indication, sealed subs can hammer plenty hard ! No complaints.


----------



## Craig Peer

Actually, I've had forum members that have visited my theater tell me I should switch to sealed subs for movies and music.


----------



## fatallerror

Craig Peer said:


> Ha ha - I make the rules in my theater. That said, the SB2000's were just to add some bass and make the bass more even in the room. The SB2000's were the largest subs I could fit behind the red velvet curtains up front. They had to go in a certain space - period. Now, as to why I sealed the PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear of the room, in sealed mode the FR matches the SB2000's much closer, so it cost me nothing but a bit of time to try and experiment. *If the Dolby Atmos track on the 4K BR Midway is any indication, sealed subs can hammer plenty hard !* No complaints.


Yeah I don't know why people are against sealed subs, specially in smaller rooms. Actually they are more controlled and precise in some cases, there are many AVS members with sealed movie/gaming rooms just because of its their size. Glad that you are happy with them


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> Yeah I don't know why people are against sealed subs, specially in smaller rooms. Actually they are more controlled and precise in some cases, there are many AVS members with sealed movie/gaming rooms just because of its their size. Glad that you are happy with them


I agree that if you only had one sub, a ported one would work better. But I have 6 subs now, so I still have more than enough output for bass you can feel through the floor / sofa !


----------



## tigerhonaker

fatallerror said:


> How can you use sealed subs for movies? Isn't it against the AVS rules?  Have you tried the SB2000s alone for movies? Whats the reason that you have sealed subs?





Craig Peer said:


> Ha ha - I make the rules in my theater. That said, the SB2000's were just to add some bass and make the bass more even in the room. The SB2000's were the largest subs I could fit behind the red velvet curtains up front. They had to go in a certain space - period. Now, as to why I sealed the PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear of the room, in sealed mode the FR matches the SB2000's much closer, so it cost me nothing but a bit of time to try and experiment. If the Dolby Atmos track on the 4K BR Midway is any indication, sealed subs can hammer plenty hard ! No complaints.





Craig Peer said:


> Actually, I've had forum members that have visited my theater tell me I should switch to sealed subs for movies and music.


Hey Craig,

I figured there was a concrete reason why you have the subs you have. 
I didn't think it was by accident ..........

I have read a lot about the SB-2000 series and from what I read they perform really-really well.
They work exceptionally well where space is limited as in your application. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I figured there was a concrete reason why you have the subs you have.
> I didn't think it was by accident ..........
> 
> I have read a lot about the SB-2000 series and from what I read they perform really-really well.
> They work exceptionally well where space is limited as in your application.
> 
> Terry


With two PC 12 Plus subs, it's not like I really needed more LFE / bass, but my goal was to try and get the LFE to sound even / the same over 14' of seating, from one side of the theater to the other. 6 - 8 seats. Adding the SB2000's - and 30 bass traps I might add, did that.  The reason I plugged the ports on the cylinders was to get a frequency response out of them that was closer to the SB2000's. Sounds better.


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched one of my favorite sci-fi movies again the other night - " Oblivion " ! I forgot how the 4K Blu-ray really got botched. The Blu-ray looks better. This is the Blu-ray upscaled by the Lumagen Radiance Pro and projected on my Stewart StudioTek 130 G3 screen with my Panamorph Paladin DCR lens and JVC RS4500 - 





































The audio track is awesome on this movie. Killer LFE / bass too !


----------



## Craig Peer

Blu-ray upscaled to 4096 x 2160 look awesome on my RS4500 ! The Lumagen really does an outstanding job in my opinion.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Watched one of my favorite sci-fi movies again the other night - " Oblivion " ! I forgot how the 4K Blu-ray really got botched. The Blu-ray looks better. This is the Blu-ray upscaled by the Lumagen Radiance Pro and projected on my Stewart StudioTek 130 G3 screen with my Panamorph Paladin DCR lens and JVC RS4500 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The audio track is awesome on this movie. Killer LFE / bass too !*


Craig,

In the near future I'm going to have I think some Bad-Boy BASS. 

BTW,
You do Awesome images/pictures. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> In the near future I'm going to have I think some Bad-Boy BASS.
> 
> BTW,
> You do Awesome images/pictures.
> 
> Terry


Those 4 SVS subs you are getting will be awesome ! 

Thanks.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Those 4 SVS subs you are getting will be awesome !
> 
> Thanks.


I really-really like the movie "Oblivion" !!!

T.


----------



## Craig Peer

More upscaled Oblivion Blu-ray shots -





































It's good Blu-rays look so good upscaled on a 4K projector, since I have a lot of Blu-rays !


----------



## Craig Peer

Ford v Ferrari 4K Blu-ray Screen Shots - upscaled with the Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor to 4096 x 2160 resolution, JVC RS4500 4K laser projector, Panamorph Paladin DCR anamorphic lens, Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 screen. Looks awesome in my theater !


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more Ford v Ferrari 4K Blu-ray Screen Shots -


----------



## Craig Peer

Might be time for more drink themed movie nights. Maybe a Goldfinger martini night again !


----------



## Craig Peer

Maybe it's time to watch Kingsman : The Secret Service and do the single malt game again too - when they drink in the movie, you drink ! Best not to drive for a while after this one.


----------



## m0j0

Must have watched Oblivion 50 times by now, great movie! Ford vs Ferrari was one of the best feeling movies I have watched, amazing!


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Must have watched Oblivion 50 times by now, great movie! Ford vs Ferrari was one of the best feeling movies I have watched, amazing!



I’m still finding friends that have never seen Oblivion - which gives me an excuse to watch it again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Social distancing might call for a John Wick double or triple feature in my home theater with a bunch of Blanton's to pass the time!


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm up to 197 4K Blu-rays as of today. One surprise was how good 2001 : A Space Odyssey looked on 4K. I might need to watch this again soon. 





































They did such a great remastering job. What a great time to be into home theater !


----------



## Craig Peer

I am so glad I have a home theater during this stay at home quarantine period !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I am so glad I have a home theater during this stay at home quarantine period !




Hey Craig,

I am with you ^^^

Cathy thankfully works at home for Cigna Ins. and has for plus 10-years or more.
I'm retired as of 2008 thanks to her. 
So, we don't really have to go out unless it's for Food and the normal essentials of everyday living.

My H/T is getting even more of a Work-Out these days.

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

This seems like an appropriate corona virus quarantine double feature to watch on my RS4500, and a good wine pairing for Twinkies. I just need to find some Twinkies ( life imitates art ) !


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> This seems like an appropriate corona virus quarantine double feature to watch on my RS4500, and a good wine pairing for Twinkies. I just need to find some Twinkies ( life imitates art ) !


Back in the '70s I remember buying them 10 to a container and eating them in one sitting. More times than I can remember now


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt2026 said:


> Back in the '70s I remember buying them 10 to a container and eating them in one sitting. More times than I can remember now


You went into Twinkie auto grazing mode !


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> How can you use sealed subs for movies? Isn't it against the AVS rules?  Have you tried the SB2000s alone for movies? Whats the reason that you have sealed subs?


I can now say that sealed subs can work great for movies. The 2 pairs of SB2000's up front ( 4 total ) and the 2 PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear ( now plugged to make them sealed subs ) sound cleaner, with zero boomy-ness and have more impact than just the 2 PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear not sealed. Plus bass is now even seat to seat. Although the 30 bass traps also have a lot to do with this.


----------



## Craig Peer

I am so seriously backed up on new movies, it's ridiculous. Which is good since we can't leave the house. Although the wife insists on watching Picard first ( which is pretty good ).


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I am so seriously backed up on new movies, it's ridiculous. Which is good since we can't leave the house. Although the wife insists on watching Picard first ( which is pretty good ).


Craig,

I have not watched in of the New Picard series as I want to watch the episodes back to back. 
I take it you have *CBS All Access* as my understanding is that's an exclusive to it.

I have added it recently ...........

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I have not watched in of the New Picard series as I want to watch the episodes back to back.
> I take it you have *CBS All Access* as my understanding is that's an exclusive to it.
> 
> I have added it recently ...........
> 
> Terry


With all the free streaming right now, we signed up for it and Amazon Prime too. My current challenge is to get my wife to hold off watching any more Picard's ( we've watched the first 3 episodes ) until the Fire TV Stick 4K streaming device arrives Friday, rather than stream from my laptop. Probably watch 1917 tonight !


----------



## tigerhonaker

> Originally Posted by tigerhonaker View Post
> Craig,
> 
> I have not watched any of the New Picard series as I want to watch the episodes back to back.
> I take it you have CBS All Access as my understanding is that's an exclusive to it.
> 
> I have added it recently ...........
> 
> Terry





Craig Peer said:


> With all the free streaming right now, we signed up for it and Amazon Prime too. My current challenge is to get my wife to hold off watching any more Picard's ( we've watched the first 3 episodes ) until the Fire TV Stick 4K streaming device arrives Friday, rather than stream from my laptop. Probably watch 1917 tonight !


Gotcha ...........

I don't own a Laptop 

Just this H/P ENVYPHOENIX desktop computer with the HP w2408 Vivid Widescreen LCD Monitor.

Everything I/We watch is in the H/T.

The exception if the H/T were down   

Then in the Master Bedroom we do have a flat-screen T/V also hooked to the Dish DVR.

I really-really like Sci Fi so looking so forward to seeing the Picard mini series.   

T.


----------



## fatallerror

Craig Peer said:


> I can now say that sealed subs can work great for movies. The 2 pairs of SB2000's up front ( 4 total ) and the 2 PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear ( now plugged to make them sealed subs ) sound cleaner, with zero boomy-ness and have more impact than just the 2 PC 12 Plus cylinders in the rear not sealed. Plus bass is now even seat to seat. Although the 30 bass traps also have a lot to do with this.


So it's room dependent but sealed can be good for movies, I guess the smaller the room the cleaner the performance of a sealed sub. Also, it might be easier to install 2 sealed than 1 ported. Maybe another advantage is that its performance stays in the room so family members in other parts of the house won't be bothered so it can be better for late night sessions. Thanks for the update on your sealed experience


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> So it's room dependent but sealed can be good for movies, I guess the smaller the room the cleaner the performance of a sealed sub. Also, it might be easier to install 2 sealed than 1 ported. Maybe another advantage is that its performance stays in the room so family members in other parts of the house won't be bothered so it can be better for late night sessions. Thanks for the update on your sealed experience


It's all been an experiment. Timeline -

I started with one 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub - which was great ( ported, obviously ). It was in the back right corner. Could be kind of boomy at times in that corner. Good punch in the room, but uneven bass across 16' of sectional sofa.

Then just for fun to see if it would make the bass more even across the seating ( without spending too much ), I added an SB1000 on the left side right behind my wife's seat.  That did seem to improve bass across more seats, so -

I replaced the SB1000 with a PC 12 Plus cylinder on the back right corner, and move the 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub to the left side behind the seating ( not right behind my wife's seat though  ).

I liked the punch of the PC 12 Plus cylinder sub enough to sell the 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub and replace it with a 2nd PC 12 Plus cylinder. 

Those two cylinder subs work quite well. Plenty of slam in my room. Fury made the wood framed floor feel like it was rippling at times. Still, once you start down the rabbit hole, why stop. Hearing really expensive ( $ 100K + ) audio systems at Cedia made me wonder if I could do better - for less $.

I added two SB2000's up front - one on each side of the screen. Those are the largest SVS subs that could fit behind the red velvet curtains - period. I even needed to buy right angle 110v power cords and right angle RCA jacks. Careful integration using a Radio Shack SPM got all 4 subs dialed in pretty good, plus Audyssey. 

The SB2000's couldn't quite match the PC 12 Plus cylinder subs for power, so I bought 2 more SB2000's and doubled them up, around the same time I was adding 30 GIK bass traps, diffusers on the ceiling etc. That worked even better. 

I know Ed Mullen and others will say trying to use dis-similar subs - especially sealed and ported together, won't integrate together that well. But they seemed to play together fine in my room. However, I noticed the the frequency response of the PC 12 Plus's when sealed match up very closely to the SB2000's, so with nothing to lose except the time it takes to pound foam plugs into holes, re-calibrate everything and watch some movies, I decided to run the PC 12's sealed and see what happens. 

Using the Midway 4K UHD Blu-ray Dolby Atmos as a test disc showed that sealed can have just as serious LFE / slam as ported. Subs in all 4 locations front and back ( not in the corners - I have bass traps there ) really have evened out the bass in every single seat too !

And that's how I wound up running sealed subs now. I'm finished tinkering for a while !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> It's all been an experiment. Timeline -
> 
> I started with one 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub - which was great ( ported, obviously ). It was in the back right corner. Could be kind of boomy at times in that corner. Good punch in the room, but uneven bass across 16' of sectional sofa.
> 
> Then just for fun to see if it would make the bass more even across the seating ( without spending too much ), I added an SB1000 on the left side right behind my wife's seat.  That did seem to improve bass across more seats, so -
> 
> I replaced the SB1000 with a PC 12 Plus cylinder on the back right corner, and move the 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub to the left side behind the seating ( not right behind my wife's seat though  ).
> 
> I liked the punch of the PC 12 Plus cylinder sub enough to sell the 20 - 39 PCI cylinder sub and replace it with a 2nd PC 12 Plus cylinder.
> 
> Those two cylinder subs work quite well. Plenty of slam in my room. Fury made the wood framed floor feel like it was rippling at times. Still, once you start down the rabbit hole, why stop. Hearing really expensive ( $ 100K + ) audio systems at Cedia made me wonder if I could do better - for less $.
> 
> I added two SB2000's up front - one on each side of the screen. Those are the largest SVS subs that could fit behind the red velvet curtains - period. I even needed to buy right angle 110v power cords and right angle RCA jacks. Careful integration using a Radio Shack SPM got all 4 subs dialed in pretty good, plus Audyssey.
> 
> The SB2000's couldn't quite match the PC 12 Plus cylinder subs for power, so I bought 2 more SB2000's and doubled them up, around the same time I was adding 30 GIK bass traps, diffusers on the ceiling etc. That worked even better.
> 
> *I know Ed Mullen and others will say trying to use dis-similar subs - especially sealed and ported together, won't integrate together that well. But they seemed to play together fine in my room. However, I noticed the the frequency response of the PC 12 Plus's when sealed match up very closely to the SB2000's, so with nothing to lose except the time it takes to pound foam plugs into holes, re-calibrate everything and watch some movies, I decided to run the PC 12's sealed and see what happens.
> *
> Using the Midway 4K UHD Blu-ray Dolby Atmos as a test disc showed that sealed can have just as serious LFE / slam as ported. Subs in all 4 locations front and back ( not in the corners - I have bass traps there ) really have evened out the bass in every single seat too !
> 
> And that's how I wound up running sealed subs now. I'm finished tinkering for a while !


I like you do see and read the separate threads on subwoofers which does include the SVS brand.

Here is something that always I try to keep in mind that my A/V dealer Charles told me some years ago.
*{Terry it makes no difference what is technically correct, what does matter is what you like seeing and hearing that's really the "Bottom-Line" buddy}*

*Example*, ^^^ how hot do you drive the Rear Left & Right surrounds with them being behind one's ears ..........

I agree with him ..............

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> I like you do see and read the separate threads on subwoofers which does include the SVS brand.
> 
> Here is something that always I try to keep in mind that my A/V dealer Charles told me some years ago.
> *{Terry it makes no difference what is technically correct, what does matter is what you like seeing and hearing that's really the "Bottom-Line" buddy}*
> 
> *Example*, ^^^ how hot do you drive the Rear Left & Right surrounds with them being behind one's ears ..........
> 
> I agree with him ..............
> 
> Terry


Sometimes only certain speakers / subs will physically fit in your room anyway.


----------



## Craig Peer

1917 4K Bluray screen shots - JVC RS4500 4K projector, DCR anamorphic lens, Lumagen Radiance Pro Processor, Stewart 128" diagonal ST130 G3 scope screen. Shot with a Canon G7X MKII camera. Great film, great picture ! Looks awesome in my theater.


----------



## Craig Peer

I loved the attention to detail in this film - which is easy to see on the 4K disc for sure !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Morning Craig,

Once again thanks for sharing the Awesome pictures above with all of us. 

I'm really-really looking forward to seeing & hearing that movie.
Going to wait until I get the Atmos and new SVS subs installed with rough working calibrations 1st.

T.


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Morning Craig,
> 
> Once again thanks for sharing the Awesome pictures above with all of us.
> 
> I'm really-really looking forward to seeing & hearing that movie.
> Going to wait until I get the Atmos and new SVS subs installed with rough working calibrations 1st.
> 
> T.


The movie looks awesome. I think you'll like it Terry.


----------



## Craig Peer

This has to be one of the sharpest 4K Blu-rays I've seen. The cinematography is amazing too. This is what I see on my screen.


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

Craig Peer said:


> I am so seriously backed up on new movies, it's ridiculous. Which is good since we can't leave the house. Although the wife insists on watching Picard first ( which is pretty good ).


Nice _problem_ to have !


----------



## Craig Peer

More photos from the 1917 UHD Blu-ray. You could get close to the same level of picture quality with an RS3000 and a Panamorph DCR lens. It's really a stunning 4K disc.


----------



## Azekecse

Thanks Craig, I wish I could afford that combo, however the NX-7 and DCR lens works very well for me. Even SDR looks good with the NX-7 combo, YMMV of course. Enjoy sir.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## Craig Peer

Azekecse said:


> Thanks Craig, I wish I could afford that combo, however the NX-7 and DCR lens works very well for me. Even SDR looks good with the NX-7 combo, YMMV of course. Enjoy sir.
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Azeke



Your projector / lens combination has got to be pretty close picture wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitchcut29

Craig Peer said:


> Your projector / lens combination has got to be pretty close picture wise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! :eeksurprise:

Are you sure you aren't taking pictures outside your window?


----------



## Craig Peer

pitchcut29 said:


> WOW! :eeksurprise:
> 
> Are you sure you aren't taking pictures outside your window?


I hope not, because there would be people shooting at me and shelling me !


----------



## Craig Peer

Hard to believe it will be 7 years ( May 2013 ) since I got my Martin Logan Motion speakers ! I've also gone from 9 speakers to 11 speakers to my current 13 speakers over those 7 years! They still sound outstanding - better now since I've been improving the room and fine tuning the audio system the entire time !


----------



## tigerhonaker

So Craig, I see you have lots of seating for others enjoying your A/V Media Room.   

Also I see you retained your ceiling fans W/Lamps I also had them but had them removed along time ago.
I changed over to the on-wall sconce lights with the theater logo's on them.
Plus the addition of the Samsung HVAC Split-Unit with both of them I didn't any-longer need the twin ceiling fans W/Lights.

I'm a picture loving fellow so I always-always enjoy your pictures. 




T.


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> So Craig, I see you have lots of seating for others enjoying your A/V Media Room.
> 
> Also I see you retained your ceiling fans W/Lamps I also had them but had them removed along time ago.
> I changed over to the on-wall sconce lights with the theater logo's on them.
> Plus the addition of the Samsung HVAC Split-Unit with both of them I didn't any-longer need the twin ceiling fans W/Lights.
> 
> T.


I use the ceiling fan on occasion. When you get 7 people in there watching a movie, a little air movement can be good and keeps it from getting stuffy. I don't always need the AC on that way. I did have to Loctite the screws on the lights though, due to Hacksaw Ridge making them vibrate ( zero vibration now ). The fan is way the hell up there - the peak is 11' !


----------



## Craig Peer

Stay at home quarantined movie night ideas ( warning - contains alcohol ). First up - Goldfinger with martinis ( I prefer vodka martinis ) - shaken, not stirred !


----------



## thrillcat

Next Quarantheme night should be Contagion, and each guest is allowed 2 squares of toilet paper.

Edit: going from my phone to the forum apparently ruined half the joke. 

Imagine there' s a little trademark "TM" after the word "Quarantheme".


----------



## Craig Peer

Stay at home quarantined movie night ideas #2 ( warning - contains more alcohol ). Great for a stay at home Saturday - a John Wick triple feature with bourbon - preferably the Blanton's that John drinks. Every time John gets his ass kicked and drinks Blanton's, you drink ! Four Roses is good too, as is Buffalo Trace ( thanks to the AVS Furom member that brought me that ) !


----------



## Craig Peer

Stay at home quarantined movie night ideas #3 ( warning - contains excessive alcohol - ha ). Kingsman : The Secret Service / The Golden Circle Double Feature. Get all your single malts out - when someone in the movie drinks, you drink. Then get a new bottle to try. Damn they drink a lot! 

I have a lot more single malts than pictured!


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Stay at home quarantined movie night ideas ( warning - contains alcohol ). First up - Goldfinger with martinis ( I prefer vodka martinis ) - shaken, not stirred !


I never-ever tire of the Goldfinger movies   

My buddy down in San Antonio, TX. sent me the complete set and I watch those as they never seem to get old just fun to watch.

*CELEBRATING FIVE DECADES OF BOND 07*
*Bond 50*

*https://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-g...g-up-dated-august-2018-a-19.html#post59474882*






T.


----------



## Craig Peer

Stay at home quarantined movie night ideas #4 & 5 - Dessert - Daniel Craig Bond films with Vincent Van Gogh Dutch chocolate martinis ( deadly smooth , not too sweet ) or Zombieland 1 & 2 with Sauternes and Twinkies ! 



Vincent Van Gogh Dutch chocolate martinis recipe on request.


----------



## Craig Peer

Or just have a few beers and watch the Cornetto Trilogy !


----------



## TripleDES

Stumbled onto this thread and think the dual screen model is brilliant. Pretty much ends the CIH vs CIW debate if you can swing it. I'm curious how you have these mounted so that there is only 2" between screens or are the cases just that narrow?

My plan at the moment to do a fixed frame 1.78 with a motorized 2.4, assuming the later can completely cover the former. 

Cheers!


----------



## Craig Peer

TripleDES said:


> Stumbled onto this thread and think the dual screen model is brilliant. Pretty much ends the CIH vs CIW debate if you can swing it. I'm curious how you have these mounted so that there is only 2" between screens or are the cases just that narrow?
> 
> My plan at the moment to do a fixed frame 1.78 with a motorized 2.4, assuming the later can completely cover the former.
> 
> Cheers!


It's worked extremely well over the years. The actual distance from screen to screen is 6" ( just measured it ). I had 4" posted - I'll revise that.


----------



## humbland

TripleDES said:


> Stumbled onto this thread and think the dual screen model is brilliant. Pretty much ends the CIH vs CIW debate if you can swing it. I'm curious how you have these mounted so that there is only 2" between screens or are the cases just that narrow?
> 
> My plan at the moment to do a fixed frame 1.78 with a motorized 2.4, assuming the later can completely cover the former.
> 
> Cheers!


 Craig inspired me to go to two screens years ago. One of the best upgrades _ever_ to our HT. 
"Thanks" Craig
We have two electric drop screens (one 16x9 and one scope). The trick to getting consistent focus was to hang one case a few inches above the other. Then with the case in the higher position (16x9) the actual screen can drop very close to the distance of the deployed lower scope screen (2.35:1). 
The only thing is you need a PJ with powered lens controls and lens memory...


----------



## TripleDES

Thanks Craig.



humbland said:


> Craig inspired me to go to two screens years ago. One of the best upgrades _ever_ to our HT.
> "Thanks" Craig
> We have two electric drop screens (one 16x9 and one scope). The trick to getting consistent focus was to hang one case a few inches above the other. Then with the case in the higher position (16x9) the actual screen can drop very close to the distance of the deployed lower scope screen (2.35:1).
> The only thing is you need a PJ with powered lens controls and lens memory...


So do you leave the 16x9 down all the time and drop the other in front? Any pics?


----------



## humbland

TripleDES said:


> Thanks Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you leave the 16x9 down all the time and drop the other in front? Any pics?


Sadly, no pics. We have a family room HT with cathedral ceilings. The two electric drop screens are ceiling mounted (in low earth orbit). The screens drop in front of a double window seat area. Each has a large amount of black velvet drop that allows the screens to deploy to the correct level. We have had the 16x9 for many years. It's a 110" Da-Lite Cosmopolitan Electrol High Power 2.8. With Craig's inspiration, we added a 125" Tab Tensioned Elite Cinetension2 in Cinewhite 1.1. Since there are two makers, each has it's own IR codes. A universal remote handles the IR signals to deploy and retract them independently. The 125" scope is as large as the room will handle. Due to the slope of the ceiling, I could fit a slightly larger 16x9 screen (120"). However the HP 2.8 material is a _treasure _and very difficult to get. I can not bring myself to part with it...
Two screens allows you to watch with NO BLACK BARS
My only gripe is that there is an incredible amount of variability in the director's choice of AR. We constantly view the previews and/or the set up page in one format (usually 16x9), then the movie starts (in scope) Fortunately, it's only 10 seconds and a couple of buttons and we are back in business. There are a few other AVSers who have two screens. Considering everything else people are willing to do for this hobby, I'm really surprised that more people have not tried it. People go through complicated masking schemes or high end (Lumagen) image resizing or Panamorhic lens/sled. Film is art. How about if we cut to the chase and display the image the way the director wanted? Two screens is a cost effective, relatively easy to install solution. Like Ferris said, "If you have the means..."
Now if only they made a 4K DLP with lens memory...Come on Benq, get with the program!


----------



## Craig Peer

Yes -having a projector with lens memory makes things a lot easier !


----------



## TripleDES

Here are Craig's screen sizes compared for the benefit of anyone curious:


----------



## Craig Peer

TripleDES said:


> Here are Craig's screen sizes compared for the benefit of anyone curious:


I'll tell you this much - 2 separate Stewart electric screens are cheaper than one Stewart electric screen with electronic masking or their dual material electric screen.


----------



## humbland

Craig Peer said:


> Yes -having a projector with lens memory makes things a lot easier !


Especially with a front projector with a very high ceiling mount...


----------



## Craig Peer

TripleDES said:


> Here are Craig's screen sizes compared for the benefit of anyone curious:


A different way of looking at it - just the screens themselves -










http://displaywars.com/122-inch-16x9-vs-128-inch-235x1

The 2.35:1 screen is 11" wider for scope - 










http://displaywars.com/115,5-inch-235x1-vs-128-inch-235x1

There is a bigger difference for 16:9 - 16:9 on my scope screen would be quite a bit smaller - 










http://displaywars.com/122-inch-16x9-vs-102-inch-16x9


----------



## Craig Peer

I really like the AC Infinity AIRCOM T8 component cooling fans in my rack. They are not loud at all.


----------



## Craig Peer

Seeing as I have an RS4500, Lumagen, a Panamorph DCR lens and Kris Deering has calibrated my theater, I definitely feel like I have " The Ultimate 4K Home Theater " - at least that I can afford ! 

DLA-RS4500

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

JVC Joins With Lumagen and Deep Dive AV
To Create The Ultimate 4K Home Theater

LONG BEACH, Calif., May 13, 2020 – Underscoring its commitment to deliver the best possible home theater experience, JVC has teamed up with video processor specialist Lumagen, and professional calibration company Deep Dive AV, to recommend a home theater package that delivers stunning, unparalleled 4K performance.

The heart of the package is the JVC DLA-RS4500 4K home theater projector that features native 4K D-ILA imaging chips, a 3,000-lumen laser light source, and a high resolution all-glass lens developed specifically for the DLA-RS4500. The projector is paired with a Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor, calibrated and configured by Deep Dive AV specifically for the JVC projector and the user’s home theater screen material. Key among several benefits the Lumagen processor provides is true scene-by-scene, and frame-by-frame, dynamic tone mapping for 4K HDR material.

“Our DLA-RS4500 has been widely praised as the best home theater projector on the market and we’re committed to ensuring that customers get the highest level of performance possible from it,” said Fred Zecha, General Manager, Custom Installation Sales, JVCKenwood USA Corporation. “That’s what led us to recommend the Lumagen processor as the ideal companion to the RS4500, especially when configured by Deep Dive AV specifically for our projector and the user’s preferred screen.”
The Lumagen processor provides six key benefits when used with the JVC DLA-RS4500:
Dynamic Tone Mapping for 4K HDR material – Dynamically analyzes HDR images on a frame-by-frame basis and automatically adjusts the brightness and color to optimize HDR performance for each scene, and each frame.
Superior 4K Upscaling – Lumagen is renowned for the quality of their No-Ring™ scaling.
Advanced Calibration Capability – Allows for comprehensive 1D and 3D LUT calibration to extract the best possible performance from the JVC projector and any input source.
Custom sizing and aspect ratio geometry controls for optimal display of all content.
Auto Aspect Ratio Selection for UltraWide Screens – Properly display any aspect ratio within the UltraWide screen automatically, preserving the source’s intended aspect ratio.
Non-Linear Stretch – Automatically adjusts 16:9, and higher, aspect ratio sources to fill an UltraWide screen.
“When we were evaluating projectors for our Lumagen Demo Theater, we looked at a number of brands and models. The combination of its laser light source, excellent contrast ratio, and full resolution 4k using an all-glass 100 mm lens system, made the JVC DLA-RS4500 the clear choice for us. When combined with Radiance Pro processing, and calibration by Deep Dive AV, our JVC DLA-RS4500 provides the Lumagen Demo Theater with exceptional picture quality for all content,” said Lumagen President Jim Peterson.

To optimize the performance of a JVC/Lumagen system JVC recommends Deep Dive AV, a professional calibration service with extensive experience with both JVC projectors and Lumagen processors. Deep Dive AV consults with the customer and configures the processor for the user’s projector and screen to create a system tailored to each user’s specific set up.

“Deep Dive AV’s goal is to optimize the visual experience through advanced calibration and comprehensive system setup. The Deep Dive AV-JVC/Lumagen combination provides the best of both worlds: stunning picture quality and minimal operator intervention. Simply turn the system on, select an input, sit back and enjoy,” said Kris Deering, owner/operator, Deep Dive AV.

The JVC DLA-RS4500 is the company’s top-of-the-line home theater projector. It combines a JVC-developed native 4K D-ILA device with the company’s proprietary BLU-Escent laser phosphor light source that delivers a brightness level of 3,000 lumens and 20,000 hours of operational life. In addition, the laser light source offers dynamic light source control for the highest contrast available. The 100mm lens was developed in conjunction with the 4K D-ILA device and is an 18-element, 16-group all glass lens with full aluminum lens barrel.

About JVCKENWOOD USA Corporation
JVCKENWOOD USA Corporation is a wholly-owned subsidiary of JVCKENWOOD Corporation and is a leading developer of imaging, home and car entertainment and navigation products for the consumer market, two-way radio communications systems for public safety, private industry and amateur users, and video equipment for the broadcast and professional markets. For detailed information, call JVCKENWOOD USA at 1-800-582-5825 or visit us at http://us.jvckenwood.com, https://www.kenwood.com/usa/ and www.jvc.com.


About Lumagen, Inc.
Lumagen is a privately held video systems product company headquartered in Beaverton, Oregon, where it designs and manufactures video processing equipment for home theaters. Lumagen provides solutions for video switching, calibration, deinterlacing, scaling, auto aspect control, and dynamic tone mapping for HDR content. Together these allow integrators and enthusiasts to provide the best quality and most accurate video images for home theater installations, so they can “See what the Director intended™.” Learn more at http://lumagen.com/.

About Deep Dive AV
Deep Dive AV is located in the Greater Seattle Area and offers a wide selection of audio and video services worldwide to both consumers and industry professionals. Services include video and audio calibration, product development, product testing, and training. Learn more at https://www.deepdiveav.com/.

http://pro.jvc.com/pro/pr/2020/consumer/lumagen.html


----------



## Craig Peer

A new movie and old classics on 4K ! Can't wait to watch these.


----------



## thrillcat

Craig Peer said:


> A new movie and old classics on 4K ! Can't wait to watch these.


Really enjoyed The Gentlemen. Never heard of those others. 😉


----------



## Craig Peer

thrillcat said:


> Really enjoyed The Gentlemen. *Never heard of those others.* 😉


What ?


----------



## thrillcat

Craig Peer said:


> What ?


See, when AVS doesn't bring the emojis I add on my phone into the web view, well, that just removes the sarcasm font.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> A new movie and old classics on 4K ! Can't wait to watch these.


Craig,

I want to order the Columbia Classics you are showing in the picture.
It's gonna happen just not immediately.
Might wait until I get the JVC-Notice my RS4500 is done and shipped back my-way.

(I'm thinking I will get to ship it to JVC this week if the Richard Gray Devices come in)

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

thrillcat said:


> See, when AVS doesn't bring the emojis I add on my phone into the web view, well, that just removes the sarcasm font.


Yes, much is lost in the internet. Sometimes it's almost like a blind man watching a mime !


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I want to order the Columbia Classics you are showing in the picture.
> It's gonna happen just not immediately.
> Might wait until I get the JVC-Notice my RS4500 is done and shipped back my-way.
> 
> (I'm thinking I will get to ship it to JVC this week if the Richard Gray Devices come in)
> 
> Terry


For some reason I thought you already had it. I hope to watch a bit of LOA tonight and maybe shoot some screen shots.


----------



## tigerhonaker

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I want to order the Columbia Classics you are showing in the picture.
> It's gonna happen just not immediately.
> Might wait until I get the JVC-Notice my RS4500 is done and shipped back my-way.
> 
> (I'm thinking I will get to ship it to JVC this week if the Richard Gray Devices come in)
> 
> Terry





Craig Peer said:


> For some reason I thought you already had it. I hope to watch a bit of LOA tonight and maybe shoot some screen shots.


Craig,

Decided to go do it now buddy ...............

*https://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-g...g-up-dated-august-2018-a-22.html#post59843470*


Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

The new Lawrence Of Arabia 4K Blu-ray on my JVC RS4500 projector and Stewart StudioTek 130 G3 screen. This 4K Blu-ray looks fantastic ! Shot off the screen with a Canon G7X MKII camera.


----------



## Craig Peer

More from the new Lawrence Of Arabia 4K Blu-ray on my JVC RS4500 projector and Stewart StudioTek 130 G3 screen. This 4K Blu-ray looks fantastic ! Shot off the screen with a Canon G7X MKII camera.


----------



## Craig Peer

More from the new Lawrence Of Arabia 4K Blu-ray on my JVC RS4500 projector and Stewart StudioTek 130 G3 screen. Shot off the screen with a Canon G7X MKII camera. Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor doing the dynamic HDR tone mapping.


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm still amazed at how good this 58 year old film looks on 4K in my theater!


----------



## Craig Peer

Anyone ever have two projectors installed at the same time? I've had 3 " stacks ". " Stack " #1 - an NEC HT 1000 / Optoma H79 stack, in an enclosed double soffit ventilated by an exhaust fan. Probably 2006.


----------



## Craig Peer

Anyone ever have two projectors installed at the same time? I've had 3 " stacks ". " Stack " #2 - a Sony VW600 / SIM2 Lumis Host stack, in my current theater closet, ventilated by an exhaust fan. Probably 2014 ?


----------



## Craig Peer

Anyone ever have two projectors installed at the same time? I've had 3 " stacks ". " Stack " #3 - a Sony VW600 / JVC RS600 stack, in my current theater closet, ventilated by an exhaust fan. Probably 2015 ? Lots of fun for sure !


----------



## Franin

Never done the Stack Craig, But love your room Mate


----------



## Craig Peer

Franin said:


> Never done the Stack Craig, But love your room Mate


 Thank you. I get a lot of enjoyable movie watching in there.


----------



## Craig Peer

I did a podcast - https://thefunwasteoftime.com/episodes/episode-26-home-theater-owners-panel-discussion


----------



## Craig Peer

I just fell down a new rabbit hole !


----------



## Craig Peer

The Mini DSP HD / REW is a serious game changer. Slamming clean fast bass in my room. I love it !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> The Mini DSP HD / REW is a serious game changer. Slamming clean fast bass in my room. I love it !


Craig,

I'd love to make a comment or so but UN-Fortunately what your doing is way-way-way    over my head.

Besides I just posted to you a few minutes ago as I want to know ??????????????????

Terry


----------



## Phillihp23

Craig Peer said:


> The Mini DSP HD / REW is a serious game changer. Slamming clean fast bass in my room. I love it !


Congrats. I bought one 4 months back but it’s just way over my head. Hopefully some day I will get someone to set it up proper for me.


----------



## Craig Peer

I followed Cody's video ( on a 2nd laptop sitting next to me ) - 









REW subwoofer alignment Video using MiniDSP complete...


So after helping dozens of guys align subs on a facebook page I moderate peer pressure has won and I made a video on it. The channel was started really just to make this one video but I decided to cover everything. Here's the REW sub alignment walk through for those that may be interested.




www.avsforum.com





Otherwise I would be totally clueless too. Watch the video and video #8 ( do that first ), then have the video handy to help walk you though it.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Hey Craig,

I'm still on hold buddy waiting for New pictures of the SVS PB-4000 subs you now have I think ???
I actually asked you about that maybe a week ago over on my dedicated thread and No-Answer from You. 

Come on buddy and share the New Sub pictures you know you want to, right 

LOL,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I'm still on hold buddy waiting for New pictures of the SVS PB-4000 subs you now have I think ???
> I actually asked you about that maybe a week ago over on my dedicated thread and No-Answer from You.
> 
> Come on buddy and share the New Sub pictures you know you want to, right
> 
> LOL,
> Terry


They don't arrive until late Wed - stay tuned Terry !

Correction - now Thursday.


----------



## Craig Peer

New SVS SB4000 subs !


----------



## Craig Peer

Things are shaping up nicely on the bass front ! A pair of SB2000's on either side of the screen in front, and a pair of new SB4000's on either side in back. So far, using the Mini DSP HD - WOW ! Awesome bass for sure. 

One pair of SB2000's ( run as a single sub with a Y ) and the left Martin Logan Motion 40 -


----------



## Craig Peer

And on the right side, one pair of SB2000's ( run as a single sub with a Y ) and the right Martin Logan Motion 40 !


----------



## Craig Peer

And a pair of SVS SB4000's in the back.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Things are shaping up nicely on the bass front ! A pair of SB2000's on either side of the screen in front, and a pair of new SB4000's on either side in back. So far, using the Mini DSP HD - WOW ! Awesome bass for sure.
> 
> One pair of SB2000's ( run as a single sub with a Y ) and the left Martin Logan Motion 40 -
> 
> View attachment 3028445
> View attachment 3028446


So brother Craig,

Looks like to me the Bass-Bug has definitely landed in CA to a H/T of a AVS member. 🎼 ✅ 🎵

Looking good Big-Guy and it reads like your Well-Pleased with these New SVS Subwoofers. 

Congrats,
Terry


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> And a pair of SVS SB4000's in the back.
> View attachment 3028454
> View attachment 3028455
> View attachment 3028457


Craig,

There's one thing for sure the Super *Black* Gloss Finish is "KILLER" on them. 

Nice selection buddy,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> So brother Craig,
> 
> Looks like to me the Bass-Bug has definitely landed in CA to a H/T of a AVS member. 🎼 ✅ 🎵
> 
> Looking good Big-Guy and it reads like your Well-Pleased with these New SVS Subwoofers.
> 
> Congrats,
> Terry


I loved the older PC12 Plus cylinders, but I don't think they blended well with the sealed subs in front. The front subs had to fit behind the red velvet curtains - and only the sealed SB2000's do - with a right angle power cord and a right angle RCA sub cable adaptor. The SB4000's do blend well and man o man, can the combo put out some bass !


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> There's one thing for sure the Super *Black* Gloss Finish is "KILLER" on them.
> 
> Nice selection buddy,
> Terry


It is, and it matches my Martin Logan Motion speakers too.


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> View attachment 3028462
> View attachment 3028463
> View attachment 3028464


Craig,

I like pictures ..............

Now those ^^^ pictures are the $hit Dawg 🏆

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

I also moved my main L / R Martin Logan Motion 40's a little wider apart, and re-located my wide channel speakers so they are now close to equal distance between the side surrounds and the main speakers. Better surround sound coverage.


----------



## Craig Peer

And I ordered yet one more bass trap ! The back of the theater as it currently looks -


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I also moved my main L / R Martin Logan Motion 40's a little wider apart, and re-located my wide channel speakers so they are now close to equal distance between the side surrounds and the main speakers. Better surround sound coverage.
> View attachment 3028468
> View attachment 3028469
> View attachment 3028470


Craig,

Audio to me is just as "important" as the "video" !!!

And my personal preference is that they Match ...

Nice job,
Terry


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> And I ordered yet one more bass trap ! The back of the theater as it currently looks -
> View attachment 3028471
> View attachment 3028472
> View attachment 3028473


Craig,

You know how I like to post ...........
The more pictures the better as the pictures actually show whats going on.
Text might further explain a picture/pictures but the pictures are what the Greater-Majority of AVS members really-really love seeing.

Excellent coverage,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> Audio to me is just as "important" as the "video" !!!
> 
> And my personal preference is that they Match ...
> 
> Nice job,
> Terry


I agree. That's why I've been working on audio for the last 9 months. Bass traps, more subs, new subs, Mini DSP HD, it all adds up.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I agree. That's why I've been working on audio for the last 9 months. Bass traps, more subs, new subs, Mini DSP HD, it all adds up.


Craig,

Well my Good-Man it all looks GREAT to me for what that's worth. 🏆 

Nice job,
Terry


----------



## point1

Craig Peer said:


> View attachment 3028462
> View attachment 3028463
> View attachment 3028464


Craig,

Theater of your size and class deserves JTR Subs!!! From the pictures, it looks like you can hide the subs anyway. I had SVS, Seatons, Rythmik, and PSA. Tried them all! JTR subs are on a different level!


----------



## Craig Peer

point1 said:


> Craig,
> 
> Theater of your size and class deserves JTR Subs!!! From the pictures, it looks like you can hide the subs anyway. I had SVS, Seatons, Rythmik, and PSA. Tried them all! JTR subs are on a different level!


I'm sure they are great subs. At this point in time, after doing some fine tuning with the Mini DSP HD ( which I'm sure could be improved more - later ), I'm 100% satisfied with the audio as it currently is. Watched both " Baby Driver " ( 4k Blu-ray ) with friends that have never seen it ( they loved it ) and Lawrence Of Arabia on 4K Blu-ray with friends that had never seen that either. The LFE are absolutely perfect in my room right now. I think sealed subs are going to work out great - after having nothing but ported for years. No shortage of feeling the bass !

None of the JTR subs would fit up front behind my velvet curtains - they are too deep. Besides, I don't have $10K - $12K to spend on subs right now. But the depth is a deal killer - they need to be no deeper than about 15". Only Seaton makes a sub that narrow that's big. Honestly - bass / LFE is excellent now. I'm finished other than waiting on a single additional bass trap.


----------



## Phillihp23

Baby Driver is a solid flick...great tracks.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Baby Driver is a solid flick...great tracks.


It sounds so good cranked up on my system - the new subs really add to mix. The 4K Blu-ray looks amazing on my 4K projector. I've probably watched it 10 times so far.


----------



## Craig Peer

Now that I have started using REW and a MiniDSP HD, the sealed subs don't lack for anything over ported in my theater. I find with movies like " Baby Driver " or " Bohemian Rhapsody " or " Rocket Man ", bass is incredibly tight and fast. And you can certainly feel it. The Tiger tank in " Fury " still makes the room shake as much as the ported cylinders too. Too bad I didn't have room for 4 SB4000's - one in each corner. It would have made level matching them so much easier! I now have nearly identical bass and tactile LFE feel in all 6+ seats spread over 14' of sectional sofa ! That was the goal. It's incredibly even from seat to seat, and the ' boomy " or " bloated " bass I tended to have at times prior to installing the 29 bass traps is also gone. Took a lot of time, effort and some money, but mission accomplished !

The tunnel gun fight part of John Wick 2 sounds better than ever !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Now that I have started using REW and a MiniDSP HD, the sealed subs don't lack for anything over ported in my theater. I find with movies like " Baby Driver " or " Bohemian Rhapsody " or " Rocket Man ", bass is incredibly tight and fast. And you can certainly feel it. The Tiger tank in " Fury " still makes the room shake as much as the ported cylinders too. *Too bad I didn't have room for 4 SB4000's - one in each corner.* It would have made level matching them so much easier! I now have nearly identical bass and tactile LFE feel in all 6+ seats spread over 14' of sectional sofa ! That was the goal. It's incredibly even from seat to seat, and the ' boomy " or " bloated " bass I tended to have at times prior to installing the 29 bass traps is also gone. Took a lot of time, effort and some money, but mission accomplished !
> 
> The tunnel gun fight part of John Wick 2 sounds better than ever !


Craig,

*Too bad I didn't have room for 4 SB4000's - one in each corner.*

As you might recall I did have 4 SVS PB-4000 (Ported) though.
They were awesome buddy for sure and easily matched by chad.
If your room would have allowed 4 SB 4000 (Sealed) subs that also would have been killer set-up as you said.

The way your post reads it isn't like your "Suffering" though with your current 4 subs. 

Hang-Tough Pal,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> *Too bad I didn't have room for 4 SB4000's - one in each corner.*
> 
> As you might recall I did have 4 SVS PB-4000 (Ported) though.
> They were awesome buddy for sure and easily matched by chad.
> If your room would have allowed 4 SB 4000 (Sealed) subs that also would have been killer set-up as you said.
> 
> The way your post reads it isn't like your "Suffering" though with your current 4 subs.
> 
> Hang-Tough Pal,
> Terry


Running pairs of SB2000's works fine, and they put out plenty of bass. They were just harder to get gain matched - more time consuming, and there was a lot of carrying / moving subs to the same spot for SPL meter readings. After that though, everything is working great ! Better than expected.

edited to change " level matched " to the correct " gain matched ".


----------



## craig john

Craig Peer said:


> Running pairs of SB2000's works fine, and they put out plenty of bass. They were just harder to get level matched - more time consuming, and there was a lot of carrying / moving subs to the same spot for SPL meter readings. After that though, everything is working great ! Better than expected.


If you were: "...carrying / moving subs to the same spot for SPL meter readings" it sounds like you were actually gain-matching them. Level-matching would not require moving the subs to the same spot to measure the SPL. 

This is not a criticism, it is actually a compliment. IMO, gain-matching is the _correct_ way to set up multiple identical subs. 

Craig


----------



## Craig Peer

craig john said:


> If you were: "...carrying / moving subs to the same spot for SPL meter readings" it sounds like you were actually gain-matching them. Level-matching would not require moving the subs to the same spot to measure the SPL.
> 
> This is not a criticism, it is actually a compliment. IMO, gain-matching is the _correct_ way to set up multiple identical subs.
> 
> Craig


Correct - I used the wrong term. Gain matching is a lot more work. Especially when you start moving 102 lb. subs around. Cardboard helped. It has certainly got the subs working together great - that and REW / the MiniDSP HD.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Correct - I used the wrong term. Gain matching is a lot more work. Especially when you start moving 102 lb. subs around. Cardboard helped. It has certainly got the subs working together great - that and REW / the MiniDSP HD.


Craig,

I highly recommend these to you.
Make your life easier ..............
I'm not posting pictures as I know you don't like that.
These are just Direct Links if your interested.


https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/hh279/tigerhonaker/Yupeak_silicone_HD_sliders.jpg





https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/hh279/tigerhonaker/Yupeak_Amazon_sliders_for_SVS_PB_16_Ultra_subs_1_Edited.jpg



Just trying to be of some assistance buddy,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I highly recommend these to you.
> Make your life easier ..............
> I'm not posting pictures as I know you don't like that.
> These are just Direct Links if your interested.
> 
> 
> https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/hh279/tigerhonaker/Yupeak_silicone_HD_sliders.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/hh279/tigerhonaker/Yupeak_Amazon_sliders_for_SVS_PB_16_Ultra_subs_1_Edited.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to be of some assistance buddy,
> Terry


I'm hoping I don't need to drag subs around again for several years ! It's an infrequent calibration thing. But thanks. Anyway, I had a lot of cardboard from unboxing two SB4000's !


----------



## Craig Peer

I added some shelves to my movie storage closet. Today's tally - 233 4K Blu-rays and 486 Blu-rays ( and one DVD ).


----------



## Craig Peer

Relocating the Martin Logan Motion 16LX wide channel speakers made for better surround coverage for sure. I need one more GIK Acoustics bass trap ( ordered ). My Denon X8500H and Parasound A 52+ / 9.6.4 surround setup sounds better than ever - even at beyond reference levels it sounds super clean. I'm sure the MiniDSP HD and new SB4000's all add to that too. Had John Wick 2 and 13 Hours At Bengazi cranked up to reference + 1.5 and it sounded amazing. And not fatiguing on the ears.


----------



## Craig Peer

SVS SB4000's kick some sonic butt !


----------



## tigerhonaker

Hey Craig,

For what it's worth I just want to say thanks for sharing your Media and or Home Theater with us. 🏆 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

I thought this film ( watched the Blu-ray last night ) was excellent! And my current 6 SVS subwoofer setup just killed it during the battle scenes - sounded very realistic. The B1 bomb drops near the end made the room shudder! Doesn't hurt having SB4000's 3' from the back of the seats!


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> I thought this film ( watched the Blu-ray last night ) was excellent! And my current 6 SVS subwoofer setup just killed it during the battle scenes - sounded very realistic. The B1 bomb drops near the end made the room shudder! Doesn't hurt having SB4000's 3' from the back of the seats!
> View attachment 3033711


Craig,

Man I'm glad I saw your post as I was not even aware at all of the movie.
I went and check the reviews and saw this about the Audio so I'm in.

_*The Outpost*_* blasts onto Blu-ray with a prodigious DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 lossless soundtrack. The track is obviously defined by the various battle scenes, which include brief firefights in the film's first half and the extended assault in the second. The shorter battles offer excellent clarity and spacial awareness, with gunfire, screams, and other examples of battle din filtering through the stage with terrific feeling for placement and movement. But the track reaches near legendary status in the second half when the stage opens up to offer a ceaseless barrage of activity, including a seemingly endless assault of low end output that is tough, sturdy, dense, and powerful as explosions pepper the stage for a good 45 minutes or so. Gunfire offers quality depth too, obviously more so with heavier caliber machine guns but even the .223 M4 rounds offer solid punch with every shot, of which there must be thousands in the film. The feeling of immersive madness is relentless, and listeners will feel absolutely drawn into the battle and not just hear the sounds but experience the power. Even limited to five channels, the track proves expansive and completely enveloping. There's no gap in coverage as sounds traverse the stage with seamless flow. Discrete effects are also smartly positioned and convincing. Lesser ambient sounds are likewise perfectly integrated. Surrounds are engaged with frequency from the outset, including within the loud helicopter, the din inside the barracks, or natural exterior atmosphere. Finally, dialogue is clear, center focused and, critically, well prioritized even during pitch firefights and alongside barrages of explosions. *

Amazon Prime ordered ...........
Terry

*Arriving tomorrow by 9pm*

The Outpost [Blu-ray]
Scott Eastwood
Sold by: Amazon.com Services LLC

$14.96
Condition: New


----------



## Craig Peer

With DTS NEO:X there were bullets whizzing all over the room. The subs got one hell of a workout too !


----------



## Phillihp23

Craig,
Have you seen Restrepo. Basically the real life footage documentary Outpost is based on I believe.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Craig,
> Have you seen Restrepo. Basically the real life footage documentary Outpost is based on I believe.


I've heard of it, but not seen it. I might need to search it out.


----------



## Craig Peer

Different battle, but sounds outstanding. It's in my movie list at Amazon now.


----------



## Phillihp23

It’s kinda sad...we set up a lot of really bad positioned outposts over there.


----------



## Phillihp23

Another one too check out is Korengal. If you haven’t seen it, and your into these.


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched a film on I hadn't seen in some time - Lone Survivor. Great powerful film. Awesome surround sound on my Denon X8500H. Great LFE with my SVS subs. Killer picture too !


----------



## Craig Peer

A few more. The soundtrack really rocks.


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> A few more. The soundtrack really rocks.
> View attachment 3036216
> View attachment 3036217
> View attachment 3036218
> View attachment 3036219
> View attachment 3036220


Looks great! I watched this on a Netflix Blu-ray several years ago and rated it ★★★★★


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched The Gentlemen on 4K Blu-ray last night, with friends that hadn't seen it. They loved it. But more importantly, the soundtrack just killed it with my revamped audio calibration with all sealed subs and the Mini DSP HD - which I didn't have last time I watched it. Reference level sounds awesome, clean and you feel the soundtrack !


----------



## rossandwendy

Craig Peer said:


> Watched a film on I hadn't seen in some time - Lone Survivor. Great powerful film. Awesome surround sound on my Denon X8500H. Great LFE with my SVS subs. Killer picture too !


Those screenshots look fantastic Craig! Was that a UHD disc, or blu-ray?

Ross


----------



## Craig Peer

rossandwendy said:


> Those screenshots look fantastic Craig! Was that a UHD disc, or blu-ray?
> 
> Ross


The UHD Blu-ray, shot off my StudioTek 130, with a Canon G7X MKII camera. It's a great looking and sounding disc.


----------



## fatallerror

Craig Peer said:


> SVS SB4000's kick some sonic butt !


nice upgrade here, you stick to the sealed route and it seems to me that you are satisfied with it. Maybe you were talking about it and I missed it so my apologies for that but why the upgrade and have you considered ported or went for sealed without thinking about ported? Or was it again the size?


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> nice upgrade here, you stick to the sealed route and it seems to me that you are satisfied with it. Maybe you were talking about it and I missed it so my apologies for that but why the upgrade and have you considered ported or went for sealed without thinking about ported? Or was it again the size?


I've had ported subs for at least 14 years. I loved the older SVS PC12 Plus cylinders I had, but I don't think they blended well with the new sealed subs I put in the front of my room. The goal was subs in all 4 corners. The front subs had to fit behind the red velvet curtains - and only the sealed SB2000's do - with a right angle power cord and a right angle RCA sub cable adaptor. So I replaced the PC12 Plus cylinder subs in the rear with two SB4000's since sealed play better with sealed. Using REW and a Mini DSP HD, the subs I now have all work great together. I have just as much bass now - if not more, as I did with ported subs. They all add up to a lot of power - 4600 watts continuous / 14000 watts peak power. Bass seems less " boomy " in my room and " snappier ".


----------



## Craig Peer

All four SB2000's hidden in front -


----------



## fatallerror

Craig Peer said:


> So I replaced the PC12 Plus cylinder subs in the rear with two SB4000's


Now I got it,only the rears were changed. It must be a very smooth experience


----------



## Craig Peer

fatallerror said:


> Now I got it,only the rears were changed. It must be a very smooth experience


The bass is killer. Even my wife said it's never sounded better ( and the guests concur ).


----------



## Craig Peer

Yes ! Can't wait to watch this again.


----------



## Todd G.

Craig Peer said:


> Yes ! Can't wait to watch this again.
> View attachment 3039547


Good movie, great music.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Good thing I added movie shelves, since I keep getting new movies !


----------



## Phillihp23

I need to add shelves....I currently have about 30 movies with no shelve to put on...and likely to add more soon...


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Good thing I added movie shelves, since I keep getting new movies !
> View attachment 3041333
> View attachment 3041334


Hey buddy,

Luckily when the last changes were made in my HT I now have space for 1-additional Prepac Wall Cabinet in Black and it seems I might be adding it.


Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Things I need to improve my theater - the new Lumagen firmware coming out next week.
The new DTS audio firmware coming this fall for full 13 channels / wide speakers. 

One improvement for video, one for audio. 

I have a few other new things coming - but more on that later !


----------



## Craig Peer

This iPhone / iPad remote control app for Denon and Marantz works great. And only $ 4.99 ! I like it ! 

DeRemote - Control your Denon or Marantz


----------



## Craig Peer

A new center channel speaker just arrived!


----------



## steelman1991

Craig Peer said:


> A new center channel speaker just arrived!
> View attachment 3044484


Is this for your “Drive-In”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

steelman1991 said:


> Is this for your “Drive-In”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA ! No, I'm trying to plan out how to mount the 50 lb. beast. Just unboxed it in the garage.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> A new center channel speaker just arrived!
> View attachment 3044484


Craig,

I/We want a heck of a lot more Facts on the New "Center-Channel" speaker addition.

Where's the picture of the back-side 

And what Amp is going to drive it ???

So give it up Dawg 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I/We want a heck of a lot more Facts on the New "Center-Channel" speaker addition.
> 
> Where's the picture of the back-side
> 
> And what Amp is going to drive it ???
> 
> So give it up Dawg
> 
> Terry


It's going to be powered by my Parasound A 52+. And it has it's own power - 






MartinLogan | Focus ESL C18







www.martinlogan.com


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> It's going to be powered by my Parasound A 52+. And it has it's own power -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinLogan | Focus ESL C18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.martinlogan.com


So it's this,

*Focus ESL C18 is a versatile performance shelf or wall-mounted electrostatic center channel speaker, bringing realism into focus with an 18-inch wide XStat CLS electrostatic transducer with the detailed imaging capability of a Folded Motion tweeter, along with twin 6.5-inch woofers, capable of deep bass reproduction down to 50Hz. *

And this,

*


Model Halo A 52+ « Parasound


*
*A 52+ Five Channel Power Amplifier*
*Halo*


Very nice addition !!!
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Getting a mount ready - this speaker is heavy !


----------



## Craig Peer

This center channel speaker is awesome ! But not easy to wall mount above my screens !


----------



## prepress

Hi, how far from that _humongous_ screen do you sit? The setup looks amazing.


----------



## Craig Peer

prepress said:


> Hi, how far from that _humongous_ screen do you sit? The setup looks amazing.


About 9'8" away. Just slightly under one screen width.


----------



## craig john

Nice! How do you like the CC above the screen? Does dialogue image as if originating from the actors on-screen? I've always thought that the CC above the screen was a much better placement than below the screen. 

Craig


----------



## Craig Peer

craig john said:


> Nice! How do you like the CC above the screen? Does dialogue image as if originating from the actors on-screen? I've always thought that the CC above the screen was a much better placement than below the screen.
> 
> Craig


I like it above the screen. Below would be too low with my taller 16:9 screen - I doubt below would work well. Yes, I find there is the illusion that dialog does come from the screen. Watched " Zombieland : Double Tap " on 4K BR last night with friends that have watched literally 100's of movies in my theater. I asked them what they thought about the new center channel speaker after wards. 2 comments - off axis dialog was improved, and you could not tell sound was coming from the center speaker. In other words, it blended with the other speakers to create a seamless soundfield. Which is always the goal. So far so good !


----------



## Craig Peer

Zombieland : Double Tap looked awesom on 4K UHD BR, and sounded outstanding ! Halloween movie time !


----------



## PrincessClevage

Craig Peer said:


> Zombieland : Double Tap looked awesom on 4K UHD BR, and sounded outstanding ! Halloween movie time !
> View attachment 3050476
> View attachment 3050477
> View attachment 3050478
> View attachment 3050479


Is this projector ?


----------



## Craig Peer

PrincessClevage said:


> Is this projector ?


Yes - JVC RS4500, Stewart ST130 screen. See post 4 - 








The Peer Home Theater


Occasionally people ask if I have photos of my theater anywhere, so I thought I'd start a thread so I'd have somewhere to post them. First a little history - this would be my third home theater. With more time than money and 20+ years in construction, I built this ( and my previous theaters )...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## PrincessClevage

By Crikey, I sure would like to experience some of these individual setups. If COVID travel restrictions ever lift I will plan travel to the states and would add in a detour if anyone would be accommodating to try out their home theatre...


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm loving the latest Lumagen firmware every movie I watch. Just stunning looking !


----------



## Craig Peer

Time to have a couple friends over for another Goldfinger martini night in the theater ( shaken, not stirred ) ! In honor of Sean Connery.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Time to have a couple friends over for another Goldfinger martini night in the theater ( shaken, not stirred ) ! In honor of Sean Connery.
> View attachment 3051948
> View attachment 3051949
> View attachment 3051950
> View attachment 3051951
> View attachment 3051952
> View attachment 3051953


Craig,

I just read about his passing this morning.

I loved and totally Enjoyed his performances in all the movies he was in.

Rest in Peace Sir,
Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Replaced my Motion FX surround speakers with EM FX2 surrounds. Partially out of curiosity. I like the look better.























I think they can play a little louder.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig,

They do blend in nicely in the pictures. ✅ 
I just watched a video on them over on You-tube. 
I forgot for a brief-moment that you prefer that I don't post pictures on your Dedicated-Thread I assume that applies also to a video review 
If you would like that video posted I'm pretty sure I can find it again. 

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

Some new arrivals! I had I Am Legend on Blu-ray, but decided to upgrade to 4K for the pandemic and coming vaccine!


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Some new arrivals! I had I Am Legend on Blu-ray, but decided to upgrade to 4K for the pandemic and coming vaccine!
> View attachment 3063579
> View attachment 3063578
> View attachment 3063577


Craig,

I Really-really like the "I Am Legend" movie and have it but not the 4K version. 

T.


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I Really-really like the "I Am Legend" movie and have it but not the 4K version.
> 
> T.


It got a good review as far as the picture upgrade on 4K, so what the heck !


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched " Ant Man " on 4K Blu-ray on my Stewart Cima Neve 16:9 screen with some friends last night. The picture is really better in person ! Stunning, and the soundtrack kicks ass too.


----------



## Craig Peer

I have to say, the Lumagen Radiance Pro's recent improvements, coupled with the RS4500 and DCR lens leave me speechless at times picture wise. And the Cima Neve screen which these were taken on !


----------



## Craig Peer

Marvel Movies to watch before Endgame - this is the order I watched the MCU movies, after a lot of reading pros and cons. Having watched them this way, it makes sense too. Captain Marvel has a spoiler at the end that wouldn't make any sense if you watch it near the beginning of the movies. It works better as a flashback. 

Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) 
Iron Man (2008)
Iron Man 2
Thor (2011)
The Avengers (2012)
Iron Man 3
Thor : The Dark World
Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014)
Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017)
Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)
Ant Man
Captain America : Civil War
Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017)
Doctor Strange (2016)
Black Panther (2018)
Thor: Ragnarok (2017)
Avengers: Infinity War (2018)
Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)
Captain Marvel (2019)
Avengers: Endgame (2019)
Spider-Man: Far from Home


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> Marvel Movies to watch before Endgame - this is the order I watched the MCU movies, after a lot of reading pros and cons. Having watched them this way, it makes sense too. Captain Marvel has a spoiler at the end that wouldn't make any sense if you watch it near the beginning of the movies. It works better as a flashback.
> 
> Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)
> Iron Man (2008)
> Iron Man 2
> Thor (2011)
> The Avengers (2012)
> Iron Man 3
> Thor : The Dark World
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014)
> Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)
> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017)
> Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)
> Ant Man
> Captain America : Civil War
> Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017)
> Doctor Strange (2016)
> Black Panther (2018)
> Thor: Ragnarok (2017)
> Avengers: Infinity War (2018)
> Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)
> Captain Marvel (2019)
> Avengers: Endgame (2019)
> Spider-Man: Far from Home


So you watched them more or less chronologically then.

Ummm, where is the Edward Norton Hulk movie? Even though they used a different actor, it is canon and set straight after Iron Man.


----------



## Craig Peer

Archibald1 said:


> So you watched them more or less chronologically then.
> 
> Ummm, where is the Edward Norton Hulk movie? Even though they used a different actor, it is canon and set straight after Iron Man.


That's the one movie that almost every list says you can skip. Hulk would be my least favorite. So, I'll watch Edward Norton in Fight Club instead.


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> That's the one movie that almost every list says you can skip. Hulk would be my least favorite. So, I'll watch Edward Norton in Fight Club instead.


I get that. And I agree to a large extent, but it is part of the canon, so it is on my viewing list as it is included in the infinity saga set.


----------



## thrillcat

I was an extra in the 2003 Eric Bana Hulk movie, so basically I’m a very important member of the Marvel Universe.


----------



## bass addict

Man Craig; those screen shots are spectacular. 🤤


----------



## Craig Peer

Archibald1 said:


> I get that. And I agree to a large extent, but it is part of the canon, so it is on my viewing list as it is included in the infinity saga set.


I bought the 4K discs individually, but if I had the set of course I'd watch it. As it is, I bought a few movies online sites said you could skip - like Dark World, which I liked.


----------



## Craig Peer

bass addict said:


> Man Craig; those screen shots are spectacular. 🤤


You know, I'm frequently stunned at the level of picture quality I have attained at this point. It "only" took 17 years to get from a 480p projector to native 4K. I feel like I've arrived. I really don't feel like I need anything better at this point, even though I know some would say that's heresy! I just want to sit back and watch movies for a few years.


----------



## bass addict

Craig Peer said:


> You know, I'm frequently stunned at the level of picture quality I have attained at this point. It "only" took 17 years to get from a 480p projector to native 4K. I feel like I've arrived. I really don't feel like I need anything better at this point, even though I know some would say that's heresy! I just want to sit back and watch movies for a few years.


I wholeheartedly agree Craig. We do get jaded though don't we? My first projector was an AE700 and I was over the moon watching that on my 96" 1.78 screen. I'm now complaining about my less than perfect HDR performance on my NX7. Why can't we just stop and enjoy things for a change.


----------



## Craig Peer

bass addict said:


> I wholeheartedly agree Craig. We do get jaded though don't we? My first projector was an AE700 and I was over the moon watching that on my 96" 1.78 screen. I'm now complaining about my less than perfect HDR performance on my NX7. Why can't we just stop and enjoy things for a change.


Think back to the RS500 or 600, the weird curved Samsung 4K disc player, and HDR, back in early 2016. You are light years from the first HDR - when Blu-rays looked better than 4K !


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> I bought the 4K discs individually, but if I had the set of course I'd watch it. As it is, I bought a few movies online sites said you could skip - like Dark World, which I liked.


I liked Dark World too. It had the embryo of some of the humour that abounded in Ragnarok.


----------



## Archibald1

bass addict said:


> I wholeheartedly agree Craig. We do get jaded though don't we? My first projector was an AE700 and I was over the moon watching that on my 96" 1.78 screen. I'm now complaining about my less than perfect HDR performance on my NX7. *Why can't we just stop and enjoy things for a change.*


That is basically the direction I'm coming from.


----------



## thrillcat

Archibald1 said:


> That is basically the direction I'm coming from.


My wallet is very skilled at stepping in and saying “yo, man, have you seen what you already have?!?”


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> You know, I'm frequently stunned at the level of picture quality I have attained at this point. It "only" took 17 years to get from a 480p projector to native 4K. I feel like I've arrived. I really don't feel like I need anything better at this point, even though I know some would say that's heresy! I just want to sit back and watch movies for a few years.


I also am frequently stunned by what is in front of me when watching movies etc.
I find it satisfies me enough that the urge to upgrade has subsided, aided by the fact that diminishing returns mean I will have to spend ever more to improve ever less.
Now I focus on looking for great content as that is why I bought this stuff after all.


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> You know, I'm frequently stunned at the level of picture quality I have attained at this point. It "only" took 17 years to get from a 480p projector to native 4K. I feel like I've arrived. I really don't feel like I need anything better at this point, even though I know some would say that's heresy! I just want to sit back and watch movies for a few years.


Craig,

I totally agree buddy. 👍 

I'm hopefully over spending ..................

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

bass addict said:


> I wholeheartedly agree Craig. We do get jaded though don't we? My first projector was an AE700 and I was over the moon watching that on my 96" 1.78 screen.* I'm now complaining about my less than perfect HDR performance on my NX7*. Why can't we just stop and enjoy things for a change.


One word for perfect HDR - " Lumagen " .  

Sorry - couldn't help it.


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> One word for perfect HDR - " Lumagen " .
> 
> Sorry - couldn't help it.


Not for those is the Envy camp it wouldn't be.


----------



## Craig Peer

Archibald1 said:


> Not for those is the Envy camp it wouldn't be.


Same difference - if you have an Envy, you sure as hell better not still be dis-satisfied with your HDR. But there are quite a few folks that either used an Envy or MadVR that switched to a Lumagen. Either one should give great HDR DTM'ing.


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> Same difference - if you have an Envy, you sure as hell better not still be dis-satisfied with your HDR.


It would be a brave person to spend 10k (or whatever) and not be satisfied.


----------



## Craig Peer

Archibald1 said:


> It would be a brave person to spend 10k (or whatever) and not be satisfied.


More like a person with un-meetable expectations. Things look great now in my setup !


----------



## Archibald1

Craig Peer said:


> More like a person with un-meetable expectations. Things look great now in my setup !


I have seen your pics! I am pretty enamoured with mine too.


----------



## audioguy

My first PJ (in about 1991) was a Sony 1251. It had remarkable light output of *700 lumens* (peak white). I've really come a long way and I agree with you, for my screen size and viewing distance (along with the Lumagen and Panamorph Lens), I see NO PJ upgrades in my future (have just over 1200 hours or so on the projector). My 4500 will last a lot longer than I will! The Lumagen (HDR/DTM specifically) is what saved the day (now coupled with the new improvements in scaling and edge enhancements and .....). The Trinnov of video!!


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> You know, I'm frequently stunned at the level of picture quality I have attained at this point. It "only" took 17 years to get from a 480p projector to native 4K. I feel like I've arrived. I really don't feel like I need anything better at this point, even though I know some would say that's heresy! I just want to sit back and watch movies for a few years.


Craig,

I still have not watched Ant Man.
Going to hopefully watch it this afternoon.

I agree with your being totally satisfied with your overall HT system.
To me Craig it comes a time that a person needs to ask themselves is it time to do what ???
STOP ................

You and I agree we are done as far as we can tell based on how both our systems currently perform.

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> My first PJ (in about 1991) was a Sony 1251. It had remarkable light output of *700 lumens* (peak white). I've really come a long way and I agree with you, for my screen size and viewing distance (along with the Lumagen and Panamorph Lens), I see NO PJ upgrades in my future (have just over 1200 hours or so on the projector). My 4500 will last a lot longer than I will! The Lumagen (HDR/DTM specifically) is what saved the day (now coupled with the new improvements in scaling and edge enhancements and .....). The Trinnov of video!!


Absolutely agree on the Lumagen. That and the DCR lens ( with my scope screen ) have transformed the picture. It looks as good as it possibly can. I'm at around 2200 and nearly 4 years of use ( got mine in Feb. 2017 ). 

Projectors were pretty dim back then. I don't think my NEC HT1000 even reached 700 lumens. My RS4500 is a bit brighter than 700 lumens in low laser, calibrated !


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I still have not watched Ant Man.
> Going to hopefully watch it this afternoon.
> 
> I agree with your being totally satisfied with your overall HT system.
> To me Craig it comes a time that a person needs to ask themselves is it time to do what ???
> STOP ................
> 
> You and I agree we are done as far as we can tell based on how both our systems currently perform.
> 
> Terry


Have you watched all the Marvel movies in this order ? It works best to really understand what's going on. Plus, they all look and sound fabulous on 4K - (1) The Peer Home Theater | Page 17 | AVS Forum


----------



## audioguy

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I still have not watched Ant Man.
> Going to hopefully watch it this afternoon.
> 
> I agree with your being totally satisfied with your overall HT system.
> To me Craig it comes a time that a person needs to ask themselves is it time to do what ???
> STOP ................
> 
> You and I agree we are done as far as we can tell based on how both our systems currently perform.
> 
> Terry


Coming from someone who has *emphatically* said, more than once (three times to be specific), "I'm done", I no longer say that, because apparently, I'm never done. I'm OK saying that on the video side, but not audio. More to be said on that subject in the future!


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Coming from someone who has *emphatically* said, more than once (three times to be specific), "I'm done", I no longer say that, because apparently, I'm never done. I'm OK saying that on the video side, but not audio. More to be said on that subject in the future!


Of course Terry just spent a bunch of money on audio upgrades. Me, I have done some audio upgrades, but I'm currently out of money for anything except new 4K content !


----------



## craig john

audioguy said:


> My first PJ (in about 1991) was a Sony 1251. It had remarkable light output of *700 lumens* (peak white). I've really come a long way and I agree with you, for my screen size and viewing distance (along with the Lumagen and Panamorph Lens), I see NO PJ upgrades in my future (have just over 1200 hours or so on the projector). My 4500 will last a lot longer than I will! The Lumagen (HDR/DTM specifically) is what saved the day (now coupled with the new improvements in scaling and edge enhancements and .....). The Trinnov of video!!


My first projector was a 720p Sony VPL HS20 I got in the early 2000's. At the time, it was the most amazing picture I had ever seen. It had 1,400 lumens of light output. At first, I projected onto a 4' x 8' sheet of bathroom hardboard. It was so bright it had a horrible hotspot where the projector directly reflected off of it. I quickly replaced it with DaLite Cinema Contour screen. When I upgraded to a VPL HS51 projector, light output dropped to 1,200 lumens but CR quadrupled to 6,000:1! 

My current JVC RS2000 coupled with a Panamorph lens lighting a 115" "scope" SeymourAV AT screen is now the best image I've ever had in my HT. It's amazing how far we've come in a short time. 

BTW, have you guys seen _"Outpost"_ on Netflix. It's one of the best "war" movies I've seen in a long time. Full 4K HDR. Looks fabulous! It's only 5.1 audio, but the upmixer does a good job of adding immersion. The bass and explosions sound very good.

Craig


----------



## Craig Peer

craig john said:


> My first projector was a 720p Sony VPL HS20 I got in the early 2000's. At the time, it was the most amazing picture I had ever seen. It had 1,400 lumens of light output. At first, I projected onto a 4' x 8' sheet of bathroom hardboard. It was so bright it had a horrible hotspot where the projector directly reflected off of it. I quickly replaced it with DaLite Cinema Contour screen. When I upgraded to a VPL HS51 projector, light output dropped to 1,200 lumens but CR quadrupled to 6,000:1!
> 
> My current JVC RS2000 coupled with a Panamorph lens lighting a 115" "scope" SeymourAV AT screen is now the best image I've ever had in my HT. It's amazing how far we've come in a short time.
> 
> *BTW, have you guys seen "Outpost" on Netflix. It's one of the best "war" movies I've seen in a long time. Full 4K HDR. Looks fabulous! It's only 5.1 audio, but the upmixer does a good job of adding immersion. The bass and explosions sound very good.*
> 
> Craig


I have The Outpost on Blu-ray. It's an extremely well done war movie in my opinion. I've watched it 3 times so far. The LFE / bass during the 2nd half makes it seem like you are there. Scott Eastwood does a good job too !


----------



## Craig Peer

I'll note that the Blu-ray looks outstanding too, even though not 4K.


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> I have The Outpost on Blu-ray. It's an extremely well done war movie in my opinion. I've watched it 3 times so far. The LFE / bass during the 2nd half makes it seem like you are there. Scott Eastwood does a good job too !
> View attachment 3075278


I gave it ★★★★ on Netflix


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> Have you watched all the Marvel movies in this order ? It works best to really understand what's going on. Plus, they all look and sound fabulous on 4K - (1) The Peer Home Theater | Page 17 | AVS Forum


Nope I don't have all those movies.   
Man that's a lot of movies you have.
Well maybe 1-day I'll have more of those but for now I'll have to be satisfied with the one's I do have.

Terry


----------



## tigerhonaker

craig john said:


> My first projector was a 720p Sony VPL HS20 I got in the early 2000's. At the time, it was the most amazing picture I had ever seen. It had 1,400 lumens of light output. At first, I projected onto a 4' x 8' sheet of bathroom hardboard. It was so bright it had a horrible hotspot where the projector directly reflected off of it. I quickly replaced it with DaLite Cinema Contour screen. When I upgraded to a VPL HS51 projector, light output dropped to 1,200 lumens but CR quadrupled to 6,000:1!
> 
> My current JVC RS2000 coupled with a Panamorph lens lighting a 115" "scope" SeymourAV AT screen is now the best image I've ever had in my HT. It's amazing how far we've come in a short time.
> 
> BTW, have you guys seen _"Outpost"_ on Netflix. It's one of the best "war" movies I've seen in a long time. Full 4K HDR. Looks fabulous! It's only 5.1 audio, but the upmixer does a good job of adding immersion. The bass and explosions sound very good.
> 
> Craig


Craig,

I have watched Outpost a few times and as you said, it's a Killer movie !!!







Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Nope I don't have all those movies.
> Man that's a lot of movies you have.
> Well maybe 1-day I'll have more of those but for now I'll have to be satisfied with the one's I do have.
> 
> Terry


I just buy them when they are on sale. I wasn't going to go all in and buy them all - and then I said " what the Hell ".  In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## steelman1991

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I have watched Outpost a few times and as you said, it's a Killer movie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


Thanks for the recommendation - just watched it and it was an intense ride. Really enjoyed the film, some tremendous performances and excellent camera work too.

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Three new 4K discs showed up today !


----------



## COACH2369

Craig Peer said:


> Three new 4K discs showed up today !
> View attachment 3079465
> View attachment 3079464
> View attachment 3079463


I must have missed the release of Princess Bride on 4K.
Is this from the U.S. or another country?


----------



## Craig Peer

COACH2369 said:


> I must have missed the release of Princess Bride on 4K.
> Is this from the U.S. or another country?


Germany, with a reversible cover in English . 
Amazon.com: Die Braut des Prinzen (4K Ultra HD) (+ Blu-ray): Movies & TV


----------



## COACH2369

Craig Peer said:


> Germany, with a reversible cover in English .
> Amazon.com: Die Braut des Prinzen (4K Ultra HD) (+ Blu-ray): Movies & TV


Thanks Craig.


----------



## Craig Peer

I just got finished re-watching The Pacific on Blu-ray. What a great series ( re-watched Band Of Brothers just before that ). I was reminded how great even 1080p looks on this projector ! 



Nearly 4 years of outstanding movie watching - so far !


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> I just got finished re-watching The Pacific on Blu-ray. What a great series ( re-watched Band Of Brothers just before that ). I was reminded how great even 1080p looks on this projector !
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 4 years of outstanding movie watching - so far !
> 
> View attachment 3082256
> View attachment 3082257
> View attachment 3082258
> View attachment 3082259


I really liked both those series. THE PACIFIC gave me an understanding of what my dad went through. He was a Marine and on some of the islands depicted in the shows. He was among the first group that went into Nagasaki after The Bomb was dropped. to quote what he wrote in a family biography, "I saw things I could never forget." That said it all, it cost him a lot...


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt2026 said:


> I really liked both those series. THE PACIFIC gave me an understanding of what my dad went through. He was a Marine and on some of the islands depicted in the shows. He was among the first group that went into Nagasaki after The Bomb was dropped. to quote what he wrote in a family biography, "I saw things I could never forget." That said it all, it cost him a lot...


I just ordered these books that The Pacific is based on -


----------



## Craig Peer

New 4K Blu-ray ordered







- I love this movie !


----------



## Craig Peer

I just crossed the 4 year mark using my RS4500. It arrived Feb. 2nd, 2017. I had it installed on Feb. 5th, 2017. I've had 4 years of great watching movies and shows with friends and my wife - so far !


----------



## Craig Peer

The current state of the theater -


----------



## Hawks07

Craig Peer said:


> The current state of the theater -
> View attachment 3094706
> View attachment 3094707
> View attachment 3094708
> View attachment 3094709


That two screen setup is nice. It’s a great idea and surprising that more people don’t do it.


----------



## audioguy

Craig: Based upon the photos, it looks like you sit REALLY close to your [how large?] screen. At that distance, can you see the entire screen without moving your head or eyes?


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Craig: Based upon the photos, it looks like you sit REALLY close to your [how large?] screen. At that distance, can you see the entire screen without moving your head or eyes?


It’s one screen width away on the scope screen. It’s not really too big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Craig: Based upon the photos, it looks like you sit REALLY close to your [how large?] screen. At that distance, can you see the entire screen without moving your head or eyes?


And I've come to the conclusion that any closer with the width of my seating, audio would take a hit. It's about the same field of view as the front of the mid section of a commercial theater I think. My wife thinks it's too close, but we compromised - I won't move the seating closer ( and I also am not going to move it back ).


----------



## Craig Peer

Hawks07 said:


> That two screen setup is nice. It’s a great idea and surprising that more people don’t do it.


It's less expensive than the dual screens or electronic masking screens, and you can have wider scope and taller 16:9. It's like having your cake and eating it too ! And it's cheaper !


----------



## Craig Peer

This was an absolute hoot !


----------



## SBuger

Craig Peer said:


> The current state of the theater -
> View attachment 3094706
> View attachment 3094707
> View attachment 3094708
> View attachment 3094709


Those are some really nice pics of your theater!! That room looks like you might be a bit serious about your audio and video  I bet with your super high end projector and all those audio treatments, it's a real pleasure to watch a movie in there or just hang out and listen to music. I think I’ve commented before on your dual screens, those things are SWEET!!! Best of both worlds for sure I bet


----------



## Craig Peer

SBuger said:


> Those are some really nice pics of your theater!! That room looks like you might be a bit serious about your audio and video  I bet with your super high end projector and all those audio treatments, it's a real pleasure to watch a movie in there or just hang out and listen to music. I think I’ve commented before on your dual screens, those things are SWEET!!! Best of both worlds for sure I bet


Thanks. It really sounds great now after working on the audio - even my wife mentions the sound just about every time we watch a movie in there.


----------



## blu ray boy

Nice theater!! How do you like your Martin Logans?


----------



## Craig Peer

blu ray boy said:


> Nice theater!! How do you like your Martin Logans?


I love them. They sound outstanding.


----------



## Craig Peer

Having twin SVS SB4000's two feet from the back of the sofa is providing amazing tactile bass feel ! I'm loving the move to 6 sealed subs. Great with music too !


----------



## Phillihp23

Six sealed subs


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Six sealed subs


They kick ass during action movies without breaking a sweat. And, bass / LFE is even in every seat ! 14,000 watts peak !


----------



## Craig Peer

The only thing new in my theater are movies. This week's arrivals -


----------



## Phillihp23

Not a bad thing...new movies. I just got my AVR back from repair and now one of my subs has kicked the bucket.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Not a bad thing...new movies. I just got my AVR back from repair and now one of my subs has kicked the bucket.


Oh no. Hopefully you get things back up and running.


----------



## Shyatic

wrong post!


----------



## Craig Peer

Just arrived!


----------



## Craig Peer

@asharma " When a large sub or any sub for that matter is placed so close to the seating position, do you find u can only set the volume to like +1 or so to keep the audio calibration at 75-80db...? I run 2 SVS 3000’s, one on each side wall in front of me and would like to place 2 SB2000’s in the rear but I only have 5 feet behind my seating...that means their Volume would need to be set really low to keep them at 75db which in my opinion lessens their impact...how do u deal with this? Thanks "

I have 4 SB2000's in front of my theater too - each pair on a Y being run as a single sub. Two SB2000's are pretty much the equivalent of one SB4000. With the SB4000's set at -16, and the SB2000's gain matched to each other, and then gain matched as a pair to the SB4000's, I had to set the Mini DSP HD at -12 and the X8500H sub gain at -10 to get the sub level down to in the green ( 75 db ). I found if you ignore the subs being too high during Audyssey calibrations and just hit " skip ", the results aren't as good, and I have less bass. Anyway, after Audyssey is finished, I put the Mini DSP HD output back to 0, and the Denon sub trim is good - depending on the film, from -5 to 0. Tenet needs to be around -5 unless you want to give everyone in the room a " Magic Fingers " massage. I always run my subs hotter than 75db though - and with sealed subs, and 30+ bass traps, LFE is not boomy or bloated in the least. Best bass ever - even my wife mentions it !
















Nobody realizes that there are four SB2000's behind the curtains ( unless I show them ) !


----------



## asharma

Craig Peer said:


> @asharma " When a large sub or any sub for that matter is placed so close to the seating position, do you find u can only set the volume to like +1 or so to keep the audio calibration at 75-80db...? I run 2 SVS 3000’s, one on each side wall in front of me and would like to place 2 SB2000’s in the rear but I only have 5 feet behind my seating...that means their Volume would need to be set really low to keep them at 75db which in my opinion lessens their impact...how do u deal with this? Thanks "
> 
> I have 4 SB2000's in front of my theater too - each pair on a Y being run as a single sub. Two SB2000's are pretty much the equivalent of one SB4000. With the SB4000's set at -16, and the SB2000's gain matched to each other, and then gain matched as a pair to the SB4000's, I had to set the Mini DSP HD at -12 and the X8500H sub gain at -10 to get the sub level down to in the green ( 75 db ). I found if you ignore the subs being too high during Audyssey calibrations and just hit " skip ", the results aren't as good, and I have less bass. Anyway, after Audyssey is finished, I put the Mini DSP HD output back to 0, and the Denon sub trim is good - depending on the film, from -5 to 0. Tenet needs to be around -5 unless you want to give everyone in the room a " Magic Fingers " massage. I always run my subs hotter than 75db though - and with sealed subs, and 30+ bass traps, LFE is not boomy or bloated in the least. Best bass ever - even my wife mentions it !
> View attachment 3130586
> View attachment 3130587
> 
> 
> Nobody realizes that there are four SB2000's behind the curtains ( unless I show them ) !
> 
> Queen
> View attachment 3130588


Thanks, just to be clear, in the SVS PEQ app, u have the 4000’s that are right behind your seating, set to -16?


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Thanks, just to be clear, in the SVS PEQ app, u have the 4000’s that are right behind your seating, set to -16?


Correct. The RS2000 are older - the gain knob is somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 on each of those - two SB2000's = one SB4000 the way I have them set up. Any more on either sub and I'd never get all 6 down to 75db no matter what. I do have a total of 14,000 watts peak. I wanted " a bigger hammer " so the subs never strained. I blew a driver once in one of my PC12 Plus cylinders ( SVS replaced it which was cool ), so I wanted massive headroom, which I have!


----------



## asharma

Craig Peer said:


> Correct. The RS2000 are older - the gain knob is somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 on each of those - two SB2000's = one SB4000 the way I have them set up. Any more on either sub and I'd never get all 6 down to 75db no matter what. I do have a total of 14,000 watts peak. I wanted " a bigger hammer " so the subs never strained. I blew a driver once in one of my PC12 Plus cylinders ( SVS replaced it which was cool ), so I wanted massive headroom, which I have!


Ok , I get it BUT I just found in my room, having to have rear subs dialled waaaaaay down because of seating distance, it wasn’t very impactful...perhaps the secret is too run the rears hot but even with that, they are waaaaaay under utilized...


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok , I get it BUT I just found in my room, having to have rear subs dialled waaaaaay down because of seating distance, it wasn’t very impactful...perhaps the secret is too run the rears hot but even with that, they are waaaaaay under utilized...


Under utilized is what I wanted, as opposed to making voice coils in the subs smoke because I'm over driving them ( I'm looking at you " The Dark Knight Rises " ). For instance, I can watch The Outpost with the subs set ( on the Denon ) at 0, and it sounds like the room is an actual battlefield. Tenet at -3 has powerful bass - any more is too much. The beginning of Greatest Showman feels like you are there and a crowd is pounding the bleachers. But my previous PC12 Plus cylinders were set around -10 or -12. I only had two though. I now have twice the subwoofer power. Overkill is my middle name. Or, " blow an eardrum - not a subwoofer driver " !


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok , I get it BUT I just found in my room, having to have rear subs dialled waaaaaay down because of seating distance, it wasn’t very impactful...perhaps the secret is too run the rears hot but even with that, they are waaaaaay under utilized...


And for the record, all the subs are set at the same output since I gain matched them. Each pair of SB2000's in front are putting out the same volume / bass as each SB4000's are. And they are all time aligned via the Mini DSP HD. Bass is 100% even over 14' of ( 6 ) seats.


----------



## asharma

Craig Peer said:


> And for the record, all the subs are set at the same output since I gain matched them. Each pair of SB2000's in front are putting out the same volume / bass as each SB4000's are. And they are all time aligned via the Mini DSP HD. Bass is 100% even over 14' of ( 6 ) seats.


Ok BUT I can’t (for some reason) buy into that you probably only using 5 percent of the sb4000’s capabilities having them that close to your seating...I’m having a hard time convincing myself to put 2 sb2000’s that close to my seating...


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok BUT I can’t (for some reason) buy into that you probably only using 5 percent of the sb4000’s capabilities having them that close to your seating...I’m having a hard time convincing myself to put 2 sb2000’s that close to my seating...


What makes you say that having the SB4000 set at -16 is only 5%? The sub setting runs from -60 to 0 , so -16 is closer to 75%. 0 would be 100%, would it not?


----------



## Craig Peer

And varying the sub trim in the Denon means I can easily adjust ( using the DeRemote app ) from maybe around 66% ( with the Denon set at -5 ) to 75% with the Denon set at 0. Depending on the movie and how much bass my guests / wife like.

The RS2000's are set at about 10 o'clock per the SVS owners manual. I guess that puts each SB2000 at about 40% output. 

" Volume Control This control affects how loud the subwoofer plays. *For connection to an A/V receiver, it should normally be set to 10 o’clock to 12 o’clock before running auto-set-up*. For 2-channel applications, it should be adjusted to match the output level of the loudspeakers"

Two of them set there = one SB4000 set at - 16.


----------



## asharma

Craig Peer said:


> And varying the sub trim in the Denon means I can easily adjust ( using the DeRemote app ) from maybe around 66% ( with the Denon set at -5 ) to 75% with the Denon set at 0. Depending on the movie and how much bass my guests / wife like.
> 
> The RS2000's are set at about 10 o'clock per the SVS owners manual. I guess that puts each SB2000 at about 40% output.
> 
> " Volume Control This control affects how loud the subwoofer plays. *For connection to an A/V receiver, it should normally be set to 10 o’clock to 12 o’clock before running auto-set-up*. For 2-channel applications, it should be adjusted to match the output level of the loudspeakers"
> 
> Two of them set there = one SB4000 set at - 16.


Ok, perhaps I’m trying to relate to my situation...perhaps u can help me with my environment...2 3000‘s (one on each side wall, 5 feet in front of me)...They are both set at -17 and provide plenty of punch...I have 5 feet behind my seating...I’d like to place 2 2000’s behind the seating...Wouldn’t they have to be set really really LOW to come in at -75? What’s the right way to do this? Thanks


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok, perhaps I’m trying to relate to my situation...perhaps u can help me with my environment...2 3000‘s (one on each side wall, 5 feet in front of me)...They are both set at -17 and provide plenty of punch...I have 5 feet behind my seating...I’d like to place 2 2000’s behind the seating...Wouldn’t they have to be set really really LOW to come in at -75? What’s the right way to do this? Thanks


First off, I'd use 2 more 3000's. Don't mix subs if at all possible. 2nd, you will need to gain match them - you'll need to physically move each sub one at a time to the same point in the room, and measure the output with a sound pressure meter / test mic etc. until they are all 4 putting out the same volume. Then put them where they are going. Then, really, you'll need a Mini DSP HD to time align all four. Then you can run Audyssey. At that point, since they are really being run as one subwoofer as far as your receiver is concerned, they will all be putting out the same amount of bass.


----------



## asharma

Craig Peer said:


> First off, I'd use 2 more 3000's. Don't mix subs if at all possible. 2nd, you will need to gain match them - you'll need to physically move each sub one at a time to the same point in the room, and measure the output with a sound pressure meter / test mic etc. until they are all 4 putting out the same volume. Then put them where they are going. Then, really, you'll need a Mini DSP HD to time align all four. Then you can run Audyssey. At that point, since they are really being run as one subwoofer as far as your receiver is concerned, they will all be putting out the same amount of bass.


Ok, thanks man...what technically does the Mini DSP HD actually do? So let’s say, since they were individually set from the same location initially, they are all at -17...Then what happens?


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok, thanks man...what technically does the Mini DSP HD actually do? So let’s say, since they were individually set from the same location initially, they are all at -17...Then what happens?


They can be time aligned for one thing. I'll refer you to this video - 

(2) REW subwoofer alignment Video using MiniDSP complete walk through! | AVS Forum


----------



## Craig Peer

asharma said:


> Ok, thanks man...what technically does the Mini DSP HD actually do? So let’s say, since they were individually set from the same location initially, they are all at -17...Then what happens?


While the Mini DSP HD seemed daunting at first, I ran that video on a 2nd laptop next to me and watched it step by step at least 3 times, while using REW and the Mini DSP HD. That made it a lot easier to figure out. The results are outstanding. A guest tonight said during taiko drumming in the movie Samurai Marathon 1855 " wow, that bass is great ". I had the subs set at -3.


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched this last night with friends that had never seen it - really a great film. Natalie Portman was amazing at 12 !

The sound on the 4K disc is very good ( great bass ) and the picture excellent for a 27 year old film. I forgot how good a watch this was ( it's been a while ).


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> Watched this last night with friends that had never seen it - really a great film. Natalie Portman was amazing at 12 !
> 
> The sound on the 4K disc is very good ( great bass ) and the picture excellent for a 27 year old film. I forgot how good a watch this was ( it's been a while ).
> View attachment 3139095


Sounds interesting. Put it in my Netflix queue..."Very long wait" so it will be a while before I get to see it


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt2026 said:


> Sounds interesting. Put it in my Netflix queue..."Very long wait" so it will be a while before I get to see it


Do not watch the USA theatrical cut. Watch the slightly longer but much better " International Cut ". Trust me on this.


----------



## Matt2026

Craig Peer said:


> Do not watch the USA theatrical cut. Watch the slightly longer but much better " International Cut ". Trust me on this.


Thanks for the "heads up". I will IF it's available on the Netflix disc, they don't mention any options but could find out differently once the disc spins up. I seem to recall that happening before. I checked Amazon and they sell Blu-ray(I don't have 4K) with an extended cut option but I don't know if that is the same as what you're suggesting. They don't show the run times on Blu-ray. I'm reluctant to buy and find out I don't like the movie The 4K version shows "Run time : 4 hours and 2 minutes"...No mention of extended version on 4K.


----------



## Craig Peer

Matt2026 said:


> Thanks for the "heads up". I will IF it's available on the Netflix disc, they don't mention any options but could find out differently once the disc spins up. I seem to recall that happening before. I checked Amazon and they sell Blu-ray(I don't have 4K) with an extended cut option but I don't know if that is the same as what you're suggesting. They don't show the run times on Blu-ray. I'm reluctant to buy and find out I don't like the movie The 4K version shows "Run time : 4 hours and 2 minutes"...No mention of extended version on 4K.


Theatrical cut - 109 minutes. Extended cut - 133 minutes. Only watch the " extended cut ".


----------



## Craig Peer

A massive load of movies arrived today from Amazon. And I have 5 more on order filtering in later !


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> View attachment 3144794


Craig,

Is this what your speaking of that you have now ???

*Zappiti NAS *
*





NAS | Zappiti


Discover the unique Zappit NAS ! now available in the US




www.zappiti.us.com




*

**


You know I hardly receive any (instant E-Mail notices) anymore.     
Very strange as I am on so many threads on this internet site and certainly your's.

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> Is this what your speaking of that you have now ???
> 
> *Zappiti NAS *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAS | Zappiti
> 
> 
> Discover the unique Zappit NAS ! now available in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zappiti.us.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> You know I hardly receive any (instant E-Mail notices) anymore.
> Very strange as I am on so many threads on this internet site and certainly your's.
> 
> Terry


That is it.


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> View attachment 3150476
> View attachment 3150478


Craig,

I'm looking forward to you review on those "*Before*" I purchase.

Terry


----------



## Craig Peer

tigerhonaker said:


> Craig,
> 
> I'm looking forward to you review on those "*Before*" I purchase.
> 
> Terry


I loved Nobody - fun " John Wick " style. My guests liked it too. 
(2) Nobody Ultra HD Blu-ray Review | AVS Forum


----------



## Phillihp23

Was Prospect originally released in 4K? For some reason I feel like my copy was Blu-ray as it wasn’t released in 4K at the time. That film has some interesting color to it, lighting. Some might say overly bright, washed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> Was Prospect originally released in 4K? For some reason I feel like my copy was Blu-ray as it wasn’t released in 4K at the time. That film has some interesting color to it, lighting. Some might say overly bright, washed. Let me know what you think.


The 4K Blu-ray is recent. I’ll let you know what I think after I watch it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

New 4K versions of favorite movies!


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> View attachment 3139233


I didn't know this was available in 4K. The audio on the BluRay of this movie was off the charts. One of this first movies I played after getting my new speakers. The "immersive" factor was almost too much for my wife. Great movie. Since the audio on the 4K version is the same as on the BR, I will probably pass on this "upgrade" - unless I decide not to!!


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> I didn't know this was available in 4K. The audio on the BluRay of this movie was off the charts. One of this first movies I played after getting my new speakers. The "immersive" factor was almost too much for my wife. Great movie. Since the audio on the 4K version is the same as on the BR, I will probably pass on this "upgrade" - unless I decide not to!!


Hoping for an even better picture to go with the audio. The cornfield scene at the end is insane as I remember, soundtrack wise!


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> I didn't know this was available in 4K. The audio on the BluRay of this movie was off the charts. One of this first movies I played after getting my new speakers. The "immersive" factor was almost too much for my wife. Great movie. Since the audio on the 4K version is the same as on the BR, I will probably pass on this "upgrade" - unless I decide not to!!


A person on Twitter I follow that's in the UK and has watched the 4K Looper disc says " Prepare for awesomeness Craig… Audio and video are EXCELLENT! " !


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> A person on Twitter I follow that's in the UK and has watched the 4K Looper disc says " Prepare for awesomeness Craig… Audio and video are EXCELLENT! " !


Based upon you mentioning this movie, I re-watched it yesterday - same audio but Blu Ray, not 4K. I can only imagine how good the 4K must be because even the BR has amazing video. And the audio (same as the 4K version), is simply off the charts. Dynamics and slam that most action movies should aspire to. But I was reminded once again that my brain has a difficult time with time travel movies. That said, great movie nonetheless.

I also watched 'Nobody". That the same Director also did John Wick will be very apparent. I'm all about "get even" movies and this one sure qualified.


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Based upon you mentioning this movie, I re-watched it yesterday - same audio but Blu Ray, not 4K. I can only imagine how good the 4K must be because even the BR has amazing video. And the audio (same as the 4K version), is simply off the charts. Dynamics and slam that most action movies should aspire to. But I was reminded once again that my brain has a difficult time with time travel movies. That said, great movie nonetheless.
> 
> I also watched 'Nobody". That the same Director also did John Wick will be very apparent. I'm all about "get even" movies and this one sure qualified.


I'm a sucker for " get even " movies too. Most Westerns qualify !


----------



## Phillihp23

Definitely a killer soundtrack on Looper.


----------



## Craig Peer




----------



## audioguy

Old movie!!


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Old movie!!


With Fist Full Of Dollars and For A Few Dollars More coming remastered on 4K ( along with The Good, The Bad And The Ugly on 4K ), this will be the definitive collection of spaghetti westerns!

There are plenty of great " old movies " - Singing In The Rain, Casablanca, The Seven Year Itch, Hitchcock films. I like a lot of them. I've never seen this though - might make a good double feature with The Wild Bunch !


----------



## audioguy

Craig Peer said:


> With Fist Full Of Dollars and For A Few Dollars More coming remastered on 4K ( along with The Good, The Bad And The Ugly on 4K ), this will be the definitive collection of spaghetti westerns!
> 
> There are plenty of great " old movies " - Singing In The Rain, Casablanca, The Seven Year Itch, Hitchcock films. I like a lot of them. I've never seen this though - might make a good double feature with The Wild Bunch !


My favorite genres of movies growing up were Westerns and Musicals: "Where The Boys Are", "West Side Story", "The Music Man", "The Sound of Music", "My Fair Lady", "Oklahoma", "South Pacific","Annie Get Your Gun", "An American In Paris", "High Noon", "3:10 To Yuma" - I have the newer version, "Shane", "Vera Cruz", "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly", "For a Few Dollars More", "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" -- I could go on. If Hollywood decide to remaster in 4K/HDR any of those they have not already, I will buy instantly!


----------



## tigerhonaker

Craig Peer said:


> With Fist Full Of Dollars and For A Few Dollars More coming remastered on 4K ( along with The Good, The Bad And The Ugly on 4K ), this will be the definitive collection of spaghetti westerns!
> 
> There are plenty of great " old movies " - Singing In The Rain, Casablanca, The Seven Year Itch, Hitchcock films. I like a lot of them. I've never seen this though - might make a good double feature with The Wild Bunch !


I Love the Old Movies Mr. Peer. 🎬 

Terry


----------



## audioguy

Post Deleted (because the massively very poor decision to not allow us to fully delete a post). What's with that??????:


----------



## Craig Peer

audioguy said:


> Post Deleted (because the massively very poor decision to not allow us to fully delete a post). What's with that??????:


*Quick Survey - *How do you like our Forum Software? Let us know in a 30 second survey. - time to let them know how you feel about that!


----------



## audioguy

I Let them know long ago. They continue to make it clear that they don’t care - if it weren’t for the content, I would have left immediately after they made all of these really bad changes. This “survey” will turn out to be. huge joke!!


----------



## Craig Peer

More new old films!


----------



## eriksells916

Looks awesome @Craig Peer


----------



## Craig Peer

eriksells916 said:


> Looks awesome @Craig Peer


Thank you.


----------



## Craig Peer

My new Zappiti NAS and WattBox Uninterruptible Power Supply !


----------



## Craig Peer

The Zappiti is great! Made a bunch of my own movie categories -


----------



## Craig Peer

I found a great Uninterruptible Power Supply with a pure sine wave output - the WattBox Uninterruptible Power Supply - 8 Outlets | 1500 VA. This is a hefty unit - great build quality too. A lot more reasonable than my old Panamax PFP M1500 was. 


WattBox® Uninterruptible Power Supply - 8 Outlets | 1500 VA | Snap One (snapav.com)


----------



## jollyguy23

@Craig Peer Very nice theater and always evolving . I have been following many of your posts on this forum and very recently have been trying to read up on your theater thread. I have a room very similar in size to what you have and have been slowing trying to build it up slowly. Trying to get into a JVC Rs3100, DCR, Lumagen etc as part of an upgrade that I am planning on my video side of things this year myself. One question I would like to get your help on is multi subs and miniDSP.

I do have 2 SVS PB12+ and have never used miniDSP. I do have the 2X4 HD in order and should be coming by this weekend to me. I do plan on expanding to 4 subs if possible and here is where I could use some help. I see you have 6 subs. Are any of your subs daisy chained? If so how did you integrate that into the miniDSP? This is what is confusing me because if I do go to 4 I have to have 2 subs in front daisy chained and the 2 at the back daisy chained but then have no idea how connect this to miniDSP. Was curious if you have daisy chined the subs how you went about doing this. 

Thanks in advance for your help and sharing your theater. Lots o inspirations and ideas from your theater that I could use in mine


----------



## Craig Peer

jollyguy23 said:


> @Craig Peer Very nice theater and always evolving . I have been following many of your posts on this forum and very recently have been trying to read up on your theater thread. I have a room very similar in size to what you have and have been slowing trying to build it up slowly. Trying to get into a JVC Rs3100, DCR, Lumagen etc as part of an upgrade that I am planning on my video side of things this year myself. One question I would like to get your help on is multi subs and miniDSP.
> 
> I do have 2 SVS PB12+ and have never used miniDSP. I do have the 2X4 HD in order and should be coming by this weekend to me. I do plan on expanding to 4 subs if possible and here is where I could use some help. I see you have 6 subs. Are any of your subs daisy chained? If so how did you integrate that into the miniDSP? This is what is confusing me because if I do go to 4 I have to have 2 subs in front daisy chained and the 2 at the back daisy chained but then have no idea how connect this to miniDSP. Was curious if you have daisy chined the subs how you went about doing this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and sharing your theater. Lots o inspirations and ideas from your theater that I could use in mine


Thanks for the kind words. I couldn't fit SB4000's behind my front curtains, so I used two pairs of SB2000's, each with one sub cable run from the Mini DSP HD and a Y splitter. So essentially I'm running two SB2000's like they are one subwoofer. Four sub cables to the Mini DSP HD. The tricky part is gain matching them. You really need to drag them to the exact same spot in the room and use a sound level meter to make sure the subs all output the same. Getting the SB2000's to output the same level as each other - in pairs, and then each pair of SB2000's to output the same as each SB4000, took a while. There are some good videos here on AVS in the subwoofer section on how to do that.

That said, it would have been a lot easier to use 4 identical subs! But it did work the way I did it.


----------



## jollyguy23

Thanks , Chaig. I have been watching a few videos and with your statement gives me a fair idea I believe. So is the below sequence correct of my understanding of how to did the gain match? (I have to have a pair of 2 different subs as well since SVS does not make the PB12+ any longer and at this time I dont want to sell them and get 4 new ones all of the same kind )

Sb2(1),Sb2(2),sb2(3),Sb2(4),Sb4(1),Sb4(2)

First Round of gain:
1.Gain match Sb2(1) & Sb2(2) - This becomes pair 1
2. Gain match Sb2(3)& Sb2(4) - This become pair 2

Second Round of gain:
1. Sb2 (pair 1)
2. Sb2(pair 2)
3. Sb4(1)
4. Sb4(2)

Does that sound right ?

(Also a completely different question, I see that you have the Zappiti NAS, something that I am very interested in but any reason you have not explored Kaleidescape yet? I know there is a steepup front cost involved but curious if you have any other reasons for not jumping on a kaleidoscope)


----------



## Craig Peer

jollyguy23 said:


> Thanks , Chaig. I have been watching a few videos and with your statement gives me a fair idea I believe. So is the below sequence correct of my understanding of how to did the gain match? (I have to have a pair of 2 different subs as well since SVS does not make the PB12+ any longer and at this time I dont want to sell them and get 4 new ones all of the same kind )
> 
> Sb2(1),Sb2(2),sb2(3),Sb2(4),Sb4(1),Sb4(2)
> 
> First Round of gain:
> 1.Gain match Sb2(1) & Sb2(2) - This becomes pair 1
> 2. Gain match Sb2(3)& Sb2(4) - This become pair 2
> 
> Second Round of gain:
> 1. Sb2 (pair 1)
> 2. Sb2(pair 2)
> 3. Sb4(1)
> 4. Sb4(2)
> 
> Does that sound right ?
> 
> (Also a completely different question, I see that you have the Zappiti NAS, something that I am very interested in but any reason you have not explored Kaleidescape yet? I know there is a steepup front cost involved but curious if you have any other reasons for not jumping on a kaleidoscope)


How many subs total are you going to be using - 4? If so, just gain match them and run each one to the Mini DSP HD with 4 sub cables. That's going to be the easiest. Get 2 of these - SVS PB-3000 Subwoofer | 13-inch Driver | 800 Watts RMS (svsound.com) those are darn close to your current PB12+ subs.

K Scape would be a lot more expensive than Zappiti.


----------



## jollyguy23

Thank you, Craig. I will check out the 3000. Seems like with 4 it is relatively straight forward then. Thanks once again for the help!


----------



## Craig Peer

jollyguy23 said:


> Thank you, Craig. I will check out the 3000. Seems like with 4 it is relatively straight forward then. Thanks once again for the help!


It's WAY easier. And the PB3000 is really close to your current subs.


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm loving the new Zappiti NEO player. Rock solid, fast, working great. Love having all my movies at my " fingertips " so to speak.


----------



## Craig Peer

A few Zappiti computer app shots. I've been using the Zappiti pretty much 100% as my content source device lately, and I love it! And the computer app makes organizing and editing info super easy! Plenty of space left too.


----------



## Craig Peer

Plenty of space left!


----------



## Craig Peer

I took some measurements last night with my Sper Scientific 840020C Lux Light Meter. It's really difficult to do apples to apples comparisons, since I originally used an AEMC CA813 light meter. Add to that 3 different calibrations over 5 years by 3 different calibrators, and comparisons are tough. 

Chad B. calibrated my RS4500 on 12 - 12 - 2017, and read 18.6 foot lamberts for SDR in low laser off my 122" diagonal 16:9 Cima Neve screen after calibration.

I have another reading from an unknown date a couple of years ago, that might be after Kris Deering calibrated my projector, or before - but it was a while ago - 
low laser - 177 lux / 18.09 foot lamberts
mid laser - 304 lux / 31.07 foot lamberts 

Yesterday's readings - 
low laser - 180 lux / 18.40 foot lamberts
mid laser - 300 lux / 30.669 foot lamberts

I forgot to note the hours, but I'll try to tonight - somewhere around 2550 hours. I will have had my RS4500 for 5 years next week.


----------



## cbaseuser

Craig Peer said:


> I took some measurements last night with my Sper Scientific 840020C Lux Light Meter. It's really difficult to do apples to apples comparisons, since I originally used an AEMC CA813 light meter. Add to that 3 different calibrations over 5 years by 3 different calibrators, and comparisons are tough.
> 
> Chad B. calibrated my RS4500 on 12 - 12 - 2017, and read 18.6 foot lamberts for SDR in low laser off my 122" diagonal 16:9 Cima Neve screen after calibration.
> 
> I have another reading from an unknown date a couple of years ago, that might be after Kris Deering calibrated my projector, or before - but it was a while ago -
> low laser - 177 lux / 18.09 foot lamberts
> mid laser - 304 lux / 31.07 foot lamberts
> 
> Yesterday's readings -
> low laser - 180 lux / 18.40 foot lamberts
> mid laser - 300 lux / 30.669 foot lamberts
> 
> I forgot to note the hours, but I'll try to tonight - somewhere around 2550 hours. I will have had my RS4500 for 5 years next week.


That's great that the laser source is holding that brightness so well...I'm assuming it's unnoticeable? 

Also, were your re-calibrations a maintenance type of thing for purity, or were you noticing some sort of drift leading you to do the calibrations again?


----------



## Craig Peer

cbaseuser said:


> That's great that the laser source is holding that brightness so well...I'm assuming it's unnoticeable?
> 
> Also, were your re-calibrations a maintenance type of thing for purity, or were you noticing some sort of drift leading you to do the calibrations again?


Can't tell any difference brightness wise. The only reason I've had my projector re-calibrated was usually due to changes in my system. The last change - the DCR lens and Lumagen, also coincided with Kris Deering being in Northern CA, and nobody knows Lumagens like he does - other than Jim at Lumagen!


----------



## Craig Peer

About the only thing new in my theater are movies - lots of movies, old and new!


----------



## Craig Peer

I visited a cool theater - in the middle of nowhere at Burning Man!


----------



## Craig Peer

At Sound United’s headquarters in Carlsbad CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

Sound United. Great new Denon and Marantz receivers / pre-pros coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

My next receiver - the Denon A1H. Whenever they start shipping!


----------



## humbland

Hi Craig,
I am again following your lead 
Any idea when the A1H will be available?


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> Hi Craig,
> I am again following your lead
> Any idea when the A1H will be available?


" Early next year " they said. I'd guess late January. Worth waiting for and at least I have a nice receiver while I'm waiting.


----------



## humbland

Just for curiosity, why are you upgrading to the A1H? Is there a particular feature on the new AVR that is the attraction?


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> Just for curiosity, why are you upgrading to the A1H? Is there a particular feature on the new AVR that is the attraction?


A few - 4 independent subwoofer channels out, 2 additional channels ( I'm adding 2 ceiling speakers for 6 total ) - 15 total ( plus 4 subs ), the new GUI, it's going to be fully accessible for setup via a computer network, Dirac ( down the road ), and a host of other goodies Phil Jones and other Sound United guys mentioned at our Expo. I think it will be another step up from my current X8500H.


----------



## humbland

Craig Peer said:


> A few - 4 independent subwoofer channels out, 2 additional channels ( I'm adding 2 ceiling speakers for 6 total ) - 15 total ( plus 4 subs ), the new GUI, it's going to be fully accessible for setup via a computer network, Dirac ( down the road ), and a host of other goodies Phil Jones and other Sound United guys mentioned at our Expo. I think it will be another step up from my current X8500H.


Interesting. I also want to add an additional pair of ceiling speakers (to have 6 overhead). The question is how to proceed? We have a 7.2.4 system with a "traditional" Atmos/DTS-X array of 4 overhead speakers. I've been considering adding a pair above the front mains at ceiling level. However, according to what others have said, the best option is to add one speaker directly above the center of the screen and another directly over the center of the main listening area (Voice of God). Apparently. this array enables Auro 3D/Imax... 
What are your plans? Is the new AH1 capable of utilizing the 6 overheads in a "productive" way? If so, any thoughts on how best to set it up?
Thanks


----------



## Craig Peer

humbland said:


> Interesting. I also want to add an additional pair of ceiling speakers (to have 6 overhead). The question is how to proceed? We have a 7.2.4 system with a "traditional" Atmos/DTS-X array of 4 overhead speakers. I've been considering adding a pair above the front mains at ceiling level. However, according to what others have said, the best option is to add one speaker directly above the center of the screen and another directly over the center of the main listening area (Voice of God). Apparently. this array enables Auro 3D/Imax...
> What are your plans? Is the new AH1 capable of utilizing the 6 overheads in a "productive" way? If so, any thoughts on how best to set it up?
> Thanks


My ceiling speakers are currently front heights over my main L / R speakers and rear height speakers behind the seating, so I’m adding a pair between those speakers. My attic is extremely small and hard to access so running wire and installing them will not be fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillihp23

So will the new AVR run all 15 speakers without external amp? I assume it will calibrate all 4 subs?


----------



## Craig Peer

Phillihp23 said:


> So will the new AVR run all 15 speakers without external amp? I assume it will calibrate all 4 subs?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Craig Peer

The good old RS4500 is off to a new home. New RS4100 is here - literally an hour after the RS4500 left!


----------

